# CO2 Regulator Parts Deal Watcher



## AaronT

I'm starting this thread as a place for folks to post deals and other information to help others who want to build their own CO2 regulator setups. The ultimate purpose of this thread is to help people know what to look for and it should be understood this will likely not be a comprehensive list of the best possible deals out there.

*Etiquette Rules:*

1. Please do not post links to auctions that are indeed auctions. It can be frustrating for members who may have already found these deals and are hoping to bid. If you have a question as to whether an auction is a good deal or not please PM a knowledgeable member and ask in private until the auction has ended. This may seem silly, but it makes it fair for everyone doing the hard searching and research to get a good deal for their hard work.

2. Please only post links to auctions with "Buy It Now" and / or "Make An Offer" options. This will allow everyone a fair opportunity to make a good purchase.

3. Posting links to auctions that have already ended is okay.

*APC rules: *

1. Ebay links are permitted, however, please do not post links to your own ebay auctions or to auctions of friends on their behalf.

2. APC has a strict no reselling / retailing policy in their For Sale forum. Items for sale should be from your personal collection that you no longer intend to use for yourself.

I'll get it started off...

Air Products E12-244B580 (0-50PSI)


----------



## flowerfishs

this should be a better place.


----------



## alanle

Here is a nice Air Products.
321388125231

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT

alanle said:


> Here is a nice Air Products.
> 321388125231
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I might be inclined to shy away from that one only because the seller does not offer returns. Otherwise, it's a very nice reg. Air Products are rebranded Parkers are they not?


----------



## alanle

AaronT said:


> I might be inclined to shy away from that one only because the seller does not offer returns. Otherwise, it's a very nice reg. Air Products are rebranded Parkers are they not?


I'm not sure if it's a rebranded Parker or not. Air Products has nice regulators though. I know they and Airgas carry the famous IR6000.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## clopez1

I somewhat agree with the returns things but unless you are going expensive most sellers make you pay return shipping and that sometimes is almost the price you paid for the regulator so it's not always a good thing.


----------



## neilshieh

yeah pretty risky deal imo. The way the seller described it implies an "as-is" though who knows... message the seller and ask if the regulator doesn't work what his procedure is.

here's a nice rebranded hpt/sgt 500. I've never heard of an HPTC and it looks like a sgt and hpt frankenstein. the casing for the first and dual stage look to be SS though. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MERCK-MODEL...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8a73be72


----------



## neilshieh

I think we should allow auctions that are >100 starting bid to be posted if we've contacted the seller and they're willing to let it go for lower or if we think people will have a good chance of haggling the seller down.


----------



## acitydweller

Is this one worth considering? It says stainless but im guessing its chrome.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOC-Compres...702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e28732fe


----------



## neilshieh

acitydweller said:


> Is this one worth considering? It says stainless but im guessing its chrome.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOC-Compres...702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e28732fe


The seller is listing it as-is and at 70 dollars shipped I'd pass. If you find that the regulator's internals are toasted you'd be out 70 bucks.

Make an offer on this one. it's a rebranded victor hpt/gpt 272. it's so new it's practically glowing haha

I'd offer 30 dollars and see what the seller does. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SERIES-S120...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8a4c864b


----------



## Charlest

Hey what would you know full links. So I can actually click on it instead of stupid numbers.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh

These are the last 5 regulators I have not including my personal regulator. Hopefully I find time to build them :hihi: 
They include: Victor SGT500, Victor HPT 500, Air Products E12, Linde CB200, and a Linde rebranded Parker medical regulator. All are dual stage regulators


I'm particularly excited to build the medical regulator, it's so compact! Here's a picture of it right next to the HPT 500. it measures 6.5" in length from the knob to the acorn thingy on the second stage.


----------



## exv152

neilshieh said:


> These are the last 5 regulators I have not including my personal regulator. Hopefully I find time to build them :hihi:
> They include: Victor SGT500, Victor HPT 500, Air Products E12, Linde CB200, and a Linde rebranded Parker medical regulator. All are dual stage regulators


What brand is that monster reg marked as AGA?


----------



## alanle

Nice collection Niel. That medical reg is the Matheson 3800. I have the Lynde version of that AGA reg. It looks unique. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle

exv152 said:


> What brand is that monster reg marked as AGA?


321387599779

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettatail

APC again, last time I login was years ago, now I am back


----------



## neilshieh

exv152 said:


> What brand is that monster reg marked as AGA?


It's a linde CB200. Part of the Linde's redline regulator series. Heavy as hell ngl, but it's so shiny :hail:
Here's a Linde C200 that I built for a customer a while ago as a budget reg. 


And here's another Linde CB200 that I built last year. I cannot lie, I love clippard mouse solenoids.


----------



## neilshieh

alanle said:


> 321387599779
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


stay away from that one, only does 15 psi max.


----------



## alanle

neilshieh said:


> stay away from that one, only does 15 psi max.


Yeah forgot to mention. It will work with reactors.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle

Bettatail said:


> APC again, last time I login was years ago, now I am back


Welcome back. You should post a few nice articles about custom co2 system.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie 1

@ Neil, where are you guys getting the manifold for the clippard mouse solenoid from?


----------



## Bettatail

alanle said:


> Welcome back. You should post a few nice articles about custom co2 system.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I will, but time is my enemy.



neilshieh said:


> It's a linde CB200. Part of the Linde's redline regulator series. Heavy as hell ngl, but it's so shiny :hail:
> Here's a Linde C200 that I built for a customer a while ago as a budget reg.


neil, reduce the size of the pictures before you upload them, they are too big

1024 ppi is the best, fit most screen, use microsoft Paint to reduce, pretty fast.


----------



## neilshieh

Charlie 1 said:


> @ Neil, where are you guys getting the manifold for the clippard mouse solenoid from?


From clippard... or well a clippard distributor. (http://www.clippard.com/part/15490-2) manifolds are only ~5 dollars.

EDIT: sorry I didn't check the part numbers. 15490-2 has 1/8 npt in and 10-32 out. 15490-1 is the wrong one, it's 10-32 in and 1/8 npt out. sorry about that. For some reason I have the latter committed to memory... LOL



Bettatail said:


> I will, but time is my enemy.
> 
> neil, reduce the size of the pictures before you upload them, they are too big
> 
> 1024 ppi is the best, fit most screen, use microsoft Paint to reduce, pretty fast.


Will do. I usually just take pictures with my iphone and upload them to imageshack using skypath. I don't really do much post editing.


----------



## Bettatail

Charlie 1 said:


> @ Neil, where are you guys getting the manifold for the clippard mouse solenoid from?


15490-2, from clippard.

and let's celebrate that this topic/thread come back alive.

I will build some manifolds for whoever needs it, 1 manifold each person, 10 people max, first come first serve, cover my cost you will have it.
the clippard mouse solenoid is included, free..:tea:

list:
AaronT
Neilshieh
Alanle
charlie 1, single output position 1, 1/8 male npt.

let me know what custom output port you want, and at what angle/side, multiple ports possible.










multiple output possible:









Custom port for 1/8 compression tube thread size.









position chart


----------



## Charlie 1

Bettatail said:


> 15490-2, from clippard.
> 
> and let's celebrate that this topic/thread come back alive.
> 
> I will build some manifolds for whoever needs it, 1 manifold each person, 10 people max, first come first serve, cover my cost you will have it.
> the clippard mouse solenoid is included, free..:tea:
> 
> list:
> AaronT
> Neilshieh
> Alanle
> 
> let me know what custom output port you want, and at what angle/side, multiple ports possible.


removed my request
Thanks for the part #s guys
appreciated


----------



## mathman

Glad to see this thread up and running again. I was a bit heartbroken and now I am happy that we can all contribute once again.


----------



## AaronT

Wow, super nice gesture Bettatail! For those of you that don't know the Clippard Mouse solenoids retail for about $30+ including the manifold. Not to mention shipping from Clippard, which is outrageous.

You have any of the 15491-1 manifolds? If so, then one 1/8" npt supply port. 

If not, I'll take a 15490-2 with a 1/8" npt output.


----------



## seadon

Hey guys I finally made it over here, what did I miss lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

Bettatail said:


> 15490-2, from clippard.
> 
> and let's celebrate that this topic/thread come back alive.
> 
> I will build some manifolds for whoever needs it, 1 manifold each person, 10 people max, first come first serve, cover my cost you will have it.
> the clippard mouse solenoid is included, free..:tea:
> 
> list:
> AaronT
> Neilshieh
> Alanle
> charlie 1, single output position 1, 1/8 male npt.
> Seadon- single output, 1/8 male npt, thank you so much, this is what I needed
> 
> let me know what custom output port you want, and at what angle/side, multiple ports possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multiple output possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom port for 1/8 compression tube thread size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> position chart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

seadon said:


> Hey guys I finally made it over here, what did I miss lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay I found what I missed...thank you betta you are one of the most generous people I can say I have found on forum...now in the last week on this thread I have had someone give me a solenoid manifold and someone tell me of a deal on a needle valve, and also tell me their max bid so I could beat it and offered to give it up! (Clopez) and they tried to take it away from us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

How do I know which position would work best with my system (I don't see the positions to get a look)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh

seadon said:


> Okay I found what I missed...thank you betta you are one of the most generous people I can say I have found on forum...now in the last week on this thread I have had someone give me a solenoid manifold and someone tell me of a deal on a needle valve, and also tell me their max bid so I could beat it and offered to give it up! (Clopez) and they tried to take it away from us.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 :amen:
I'm sure all of us on this thread and others have been helped out generously by bettatail at some point whether it's in knowledge or regulator parts. Thanks!


----------



## seadon

neilshieh said:


> +1 :amen:
> 
> I'm sure all of us on this thread and others have been helped out generously by bettatail at some point whether it's in knowledge or regulator parts. Thanks!


At least knowledge...you can't read if you haven't been helped in that respect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clopez1

That is very generous Betta! 2 days too late for me but still very nice..I ended up ordering a solenoid yesterday on thebay.


----------



## neilshieh

This is a response to Aron's pm... I figured it'd be more useful here where everyone can see it. Regarding my use of the clippard mouse solenoid in my Linde CB200 build (see post #17) I simply used a Stainless steel 10-32 internal nipple from Clippard. (https://www.clippard.com/downloads/...ory/Fittings_and_Manifolds/Brass_Fittings.pdf) scroll down to pg 339 it's the first product listed. I used this in conjunction with a 10-32 x 1/8 reducer which you can also get from Clippard.



Now time for a little rant. After reading through a lot of threads, 10-32 fittings are labelled as weak and unusable for our hobby. The former may be true, yes they're weaker than their standard npt counterparts we're used to but they're not unusable. people need to overcome this stigma. If you use SS 10-32 fittings then the strength of the connection is pretty good. It's the brass 10-32 nipples you want to stay away from. Really 10-32 fittings only break when you over torque it and if you do something stupid like knock over your entire regulator/co2 assembly or knock it against a table or something. But when you do that, you've got more to worry about then just the 10-32 connections breaking. It might actually be a good thing since if the 10-32 connection breaks off less force is delivered to the needle valve. Anyhow, I'm not sure how bettatail adds the 1/8 npt port but if anyone is able to or has a source that would be willing to machine 1/8 npt ported manifolds for the clippard mouse solenoid that'd be superb. clippard mouse solenoids are great little buggers


----------



## seadon

neilshieh said:


> These are the last 5 regulators I have not including my personal regulator. Hopefully I find time to build them :hihi:
> They include: Victor SGT500, Victor HPT 500, Air Products E12, Linde CB200, and a Linde rebranded Parker medical regulator. All are dual stage regulators
> 
> 
> I'm particularly excited to build the medical regulator, it's so compact! Here's a picture of it right next to the HPT 500. it measures 6.5" in length from the knob to the acorn thingy on the second stage.


Show off!..jk  ...that's my overwhelming jealousy talking...someday I will have a big old pile of regs chillin in my living room. Just wondering if I may, what do you do with then once you build them? Do you sell them, or save them for rainy days/new tanks, or *cough* give them to me *cough*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

That Linde CB200 is absolutely beautiful, if anybody ever finds a good deal on one of those let me know...I will put a standing bounty on finding a good deal lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Good thinking Aaron! I completely forgot about this place, it's a bit more "relax" in here than tpt. 

Does anyone know why the thread was shut down? It had a ton of views and messages, why did they decide to shut it down now? 

For all you new comers to the Co2 scene, this is not the first time Betta tail helped out the community. He gave us the source for the Parker HR metering valve which literary blew the door open for tons of new members, myself included. 

And yo Seadon, why they close down your thread? There was no ebay links, no price talk, it had nothing but opinions. What did he say to you?

That Linde Red Line is their top regulator. Doesn't it look a bit weird to you guys? YOU KNOW! ... *ahem


----------



## seadon

FlyingHellFish said:


> Good thinking Aaron! I completely forgot about this place, it's a bit more "relax" in here than tpt.
> 
> Does anyone know why the thread was shut down? It had a ton of views and messages, why did they decide to shut it down now?
> 
> For all you new comers to the Co2 scene, this is not the first time Betta tail helped out the community. He gave us the source for the Parker HR metering valve which literary blew the door open for tons of new members, myself included.
> 
> And yo Seadon, why they close down your thread? There was no ebay links, no price talk, it had nothing but opinions. What did he say to you?
> 
> That Linde Red Line is their top regulator. Doesn't it look a bit weird to you guys? YOU KNOW! ... *ahem


I messaged Anthony, and he said that they had been lenient with it for a long time but all the mods talked it over and the consensus was it was pushing ebay links, and since TPT was bought out by a corperate entity, the sharing of ANY outside sales links is now prohibited, and they are removing all of them! Kind of waters down the sight for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

FlyingHellFish said:


> Good thinking Aaron! I completely forgot about this place, it's a bit more "relax" in here than tpt.
> 
> Does anyone know why the thread was shut down? It had a ton of views and messages, why did they decide to shut it down now?
> 
> For all you new comers to the Co2 scene, this is not the first time Betta tail helped out the community. He gave us the source for the Parker HR metering valve which literary blew the door open for tons of new members, myself included.
> 
> And yo Seadon, why they close down your thread? There was no ebay links, no price talk, it had nothing but opinions. What did he say to you?
> 
> That Linde Red Line is their top regulator. Doesn't it look a bit weird to you guys? YOU KNOW! ... *ahem


Oh yeah and my thread was **** down because I was 'inciting drama' and the forums are not the place for that, and I was given an infraction. Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the couch over there is all I know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

Shut* down* lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clopez1

You trouble maker Seadon! Almost causing an e-riot..Tsk tsk.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

There was a point where I thought the thread might become a "sticky". I was way off.

@ clopez1 - I know right? Who does seadon think he is? Expressing his opinion like that!


----------



## clopez1

What sucks is we just got it to where everyone agreed it was good..No screwing anyone's bids or anything bad then they cut it.


----------



## AaronT

Alright, I'm steering this back to regulators guys.  No TPT bashing in the thread here please.


----------



## neilshieh

AaronT said:


> Alright, I'm steering this back to regulators guys.  No TPT bashing in the thread here please.


Agreed, lets leave the old regulator watch thread's death alone in TPT cyberspace and just focus on this new one otherwise the mods here would have to step in as well if this turns into an episode of gossip aquarists.

As a sidenote... everyone that just joined should read these APC's rules first. (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/faq.php?faq=selling_item#faq_rules)


----------



## AaronT

Not pretty, but they're solid regulators.
Victor VTS450D
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victor-Pres...961?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3bcc28c9


----------



## mathman

AaronT said:


> Not pretty, but they're solid regulators.
> Victor VTS450D
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victor-Pres...961?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3bcc28c9


Absolutely a beast. Here's a picture of one of my old setups using the VTS450D.


----------



## flowerfishs

slim bubble counter with check valve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Advanced-Pr...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417fee0d4f


----------



## mathman

flowerfishs said:


> slim bubble counter with check valve
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Advanced-Pr...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417fee0d4f


That's a sleek design! A bit pricey though. Also, I wonder how good the check valve is.


----------



## alanle

mathman said:


> Absolutely a beast. Here's a picture of one of my old setups using the VTS450D.


I always have the love for bare brass systems. They are so nice.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle

Don't know why no one jumped on these. You can get him down with free shipping. Its a concoa 332 chassis. 

131163994789

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathman

alanle said:


> I always have the love for a bare brass system. They are so nice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Indeed. Here's my back up reg:


----------



## alanle

mathman said:


> Indeed. Here's my back up reg:


Sexy...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathman

alanle said:


> Don't know why no one jumped on these. You can get him down with free shipping. Its a concoa 332 chassis.
> 
> 131163994789
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I saw these a week ago and was interested. However, this is the chrome version of the 332 chassis correct?


----------



## flowerfishs

mathman said:


> Indeed. Here's my back up reg:


how good are those nv-55? don't know if I should get the hoke valve on ebay or this one?


----------



## mathman

I can't compare them to the Hoke valve...however, there's a difference in price between the two. I believe the hokes are pricier, I'm not sure if that equates to a more precise valve.

The fabcos do an excellent job for their price. IMO


----------



## AaronT

alanle said:


> Don't know why no one jumped on these. You can get him down with free shipping. Its a concoa 332 chassis.
> 
> 131163994789
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I mentioned these in the old thread and Bettatail confirmed they are the chromed brass 312 models even though it says 332 in the model number. Still, not a bad deal for brand spanking new.


----------



## ryu1

Great thread. Maybe it is time for me to replace my triple ports single stage regulator to a dual stage.


----------



## seadon

AaronT said:


> Alright, I'm steering this back to regulators guys.  No TPT bashing in the thread here please.


I'm very sorry, didn't see this before I replied...can someone delete my comments I can't figure it out...won't happen again guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

flowerfishs said:


> slim bubble counter with check valve
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Advanced-Pr...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417fee0d4f


Awesome, I'm swiping this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _wastedtime

What is the difference between Swagelok and Superlok.. the look like competitors but their product numbers are exactly the same. There is a guy on ebay selling Superlok fittings... they are slightly cheaper than the Swagelok ones. 

Any idea on how good Superlok is ?


----------



## seadon

_wastedtime said:


> What is the difference between Swagelok and Superlok.. the look like competitors but their product numbers are exactly the same. There is a guy on ebay selling Superlok fittings... they are slightly cheaper than the Swagelok ones.
> 
> Any idea on how good Superlok is ?


Are their enough to go around or just a few...if there are only a few I'll stay away from them and let you have dibs, if not I might grab some, now that I found that bubble counter and with Betta's solenoid manifold all I have left to get is fittings and tubing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clopez1

seadon said:


> Awesome, I'm swiping this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the bubble counter GLA uses.


----------



## neilshieh

_wastedtime said:


> What is the difference between Swagelok and Superlok.. the look like competitors but their product numbers are exactly the same. There is a guy on ebay selling Superlok fittings... they are slightly cheaper than the Swagelok ones.
> 
> Any idea on how good Superlok is ?


superlok is comparable to swagelok's quality. use them as you would use swagelok fittings, both are of very high quality.

@seadon there's always a bunch of superlok fittings on ebay so you don't really have to worry about stealing someone else's deal what kind of fittings do you need?


----------



## neilshieh

mathman said:


> Indeed. Here's my back up reg:


Damn that looks sick! Btw, you know for the DIN connector on burkert solenoids you can unscrew the DIN connector part from the coil and flip it around so that the power cable exits downwards instead of upwards like you have it. When the DIN connector is wired it has pins for up and down orientation.



seadon said:


> Show off!..jk  ...that's my overwhelming jealousy talking...someday I will have a big old pile of regs chillin in my living room. Just wondering if I may, what do you do with then once you build them? Do you sell them, or save them for rainy days/new tanks, or *cough* give them to me *cough*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My collection is nothing compared to Bettatail's, Alan's, and Aarons. They've got even more/nicer regs than I do haha (you should've see the pictures they posted on the old thread...). And it's not really a collection, more like the result of an ebayholic this whole regulator thing has turned us into LOL. Most of them will be built and sold when I find the time to do so. A few will be kept as personal regs or as trophies haha. I'm trying to curb my regulator buying addiction so I probably won't be buying anymore after this lol. Who knows I might just RAOK off one of these completely built guys


----------



## mathman

neilshieh said:


> Damn that looks sick! Btw, you know for the DIN connector on burkert solenoids you can unscrew the DIN connector part from the coil and flip it around so that the power cable exits downwards instead of upwards like you have it. When the DIN connector is wired it has pins for up and down orientation.
> 
> My collection is nothing compared to Bettatail's, Alan's, and Aarons. They've got even more/nicer regs than I do haha (you should've see the pictures they posted on the old thread...). And it's not really a collection, more like the result of an ebayholic this whole regulator thing has turned us into LOL. Most of them will be built and sold when I find the time to do so. A few will be kept as personal regs or as trophies haha. I'm trying to curb my regulator buying addiction so I probably won't be buying anymore after this lol. Who knows I might just RAOK off one of these completely built guys


Neil, I left the power cord like that because my power connection is above the regulator. So, there is no bending of the wire like how the picture shows. Good looking out though.


----------



## _wastedtime

neilshieh said:


> superlok is comparable to swagelok's quality. use them as you would use swagelok fittings, both are of very high quality.
> 
> @seadon there's always a bunch of superlok fittings on ebay so you don't really have to worry about stealing someone else's deal what kind of fittings do you need?


Thanks, then superlok it is.

@seadon there are tons to go around, I wouldn't worry about swiping it. I don't even have a tank yet. I am just building a regulator for a tank that is at best 6 months out  . spending as i go without having to spend all my money at one later.


----------



## alanle

There's that Matheson 3800 in this lot.
131175530497

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT

Ha, my collection is pitiful. I only have the 3 ir6000s and my personal regs that the ir6000s will replace soon. 

Someone asked about Superlok fittings. I'm using some and they're very nice quality. The Hoke and Cajon fittings are also very nice.


----------



## AaronT

alanle said:


> There's that Matheson 3800 in this lot.
> 131175530497
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It's too bad all of those Tescom regs on ebay seem to be VCR connections. There's a ton of them and they look like nice quality stuff.


----------



## mathman

This thread usually has the same participants all the time...just curious how our tanks look. Are our tanks as good as our co2 systems? Hehe

Here's the left side of my 55. By far one of my favorite plants I have. Too bad I don't remember the name. It's not the melon sword though it looks similar.


----------



## Charlie 1

mathman said:


> This thread usually has the same participants all the time...just curious how our tanks look. Are our tanks as good as our co2 systems? Hehe
> 
> Here's the left side of my 55. By far one of my favorite plants I have. Too bad I don't remember the name. It's not the melon sword though it looks similar.


good point


----------



## AaronT

My tanks are not beautiful right, but it's not the regulator's fault.


----------



## mathman

AaronT said:


> My tanks are not beautiful right, but it's not the regulator's fault.


Uh huh


----------



## AaronT

Concoa 432. Ask for a deal because the LP gauge is busted. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Concoa-4321...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e2e17026


----------



## flowerfishs

the working pressure may only work with reactor


----------



## alanle

AaronT said:


> Concoa 432. Ask for a deal because the LP gauge is busted.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Concoa-4321...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e2e17026


That's a a good deal. But replacing the gauge will cost you some doughs.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78

You usually only get a gauge like that when the reg is blowd up.


----------



## acitydweller

i'd pass on that one for sure. 

That red flag is not only waving, its blinking and bouncing!


----------



## AaronT

oldpunk78 said:


> You usually only get a gauge like that when the reg is blowd up.


Good to know.

Are these the SS 432s? No returns, but brand new in the plastic still.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281123183089?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## oldpunk78

AaronT said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Are these the SS 432s? No returns, but brand new in the plastic still.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281123183089?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I'm not sure. They look like either mathesons, concoas or airproproducts. 99% they're ss though. I need a better pic. Wait for tails. He'll know. My guess is that they're 3810's.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

AaronT said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Are these the SS 432s? No returns, but brand new in the plastic still.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281123183089?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


That been there for a while now, it's been hovering around 150 - 180 and I think you can offer him something lower. The only thing I don't like is the 0 - 15 psi, barely enough for retail diffuser.


----------



## alanle

Here's a challenge. Try to restore this one.
261462963517

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh

alanle said:


> Here's a challenge. Try to restore this one.
> 261462963517
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


for parts... LOL 
the seller would have to pay me to keep that around.


----------



## AaronT

alanle said:


> Here's a challenge. Try to restore this one.
> 261462963517
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


What's the scrap price on brass these days?


----------



## AaronT

FlyingHellFish said:


> That been there for a while now, it's been hovering around 150 - 180 and I think you can offer him something lower. The only thing I don't like is the 0 - 15 psi, barely enough for retail diffuser.


Yeah, 15 psi is pretty low. 25 or higher is better.


----------



## AaronT

Air Products E12-B-N145A
A little birdie told me they will accept $65 as an offer. It's new and has a 14 day return policy. For those that like the raw brass look this is a nice one. 25 psi max.

ABCO HPE330320 TB2-30 COMPRESSED GAS 30PSI 1/2 IN PNEUMATIC REGULATOR B321982
Make an offer. Used, but looks to be in good shape and already setup for CGA320. 30 psi max


----------



## oldpunk78

You guys should have seen ebay 3 years ago. crazy better than today. I wish i would have built an inventory. I kept telling myself, this is the last one. Hahah


----------



## mathman

Do you guys know if swagelok produces any brass 1/8" tube end to .17" ( or close to) barb?


----------



## bkkebi

oldpunk78 said:


> You guys should have seen ebay 3 years ago. crazy better than today. I wish i would have built an inventory. I kept telling myself, this is the last one. Hahah


what kind of crazyiness?


----------



## flowerfishs

what's the difference between compression and tube fitting?


----------



## neilshieh

flowerfishs said:


> what's the difference between compression and tube fitting?


compression fitting is to connect to tubes (both soft and hard) and uses a ferrule that clamps around the tube to form a permanent seal (as in you can't take off the ferrule). When we say tube fitting we usually are referring to a tube stub which allows us to convert the compressing fitting we commonly see on metering valves to npt connections. Look at this picture. on the right is the tube stub and on the left is the compression fitting. 











bkkebi said:


> what kind of crazyiness?


LOL the good old days of ebay. Picture this, I got 5 HPT 500's in basically new condition for 30 shipped each. Victor VTS 450's for 30 shipped. Victor VTS 252 for 25 shipped. Countless Victor GPT/HPT 272's for 25 shipped. Heck I even got some nice dual stages for 20 shipped! My "expensive" used to be 40 shipped. now I'm lucky if I can find something nice for under 50 shipped and that's my "cheap" price now. Everything else is ~100+ shipped. 
As a tribue to Earth Day that just passed... we needa practice sustainable resource management. If we fish the bays too much the present ebay happens


----------



## oldpunk78

@ math

I think the closest you'll get is 3/16. You could always email them. Super professional customer service.


----------



## flowerfishs

neilshieh said:


> compression fitting is to connect to tubes (both soft and hard) and uses a ferrule that clamps around the tube to form a permanent seal (as in you can't take off the ferrule). When we say tube fitting we usually are referring to a tube stub which allows us to convert the compressing fitting we commonly see on metering valves to npt connections. Look at this picture. on the right is the tube stub and on the left is the compression fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


----------



## Bettatail

+



Bettatail said:


> 15490-2, from clippard.
> 
> and let's celebrate that this topic/thread come back alive.
> 
> I will build some manifolds for whoever needs it, 1 manifold each person, 10 people max, first come first serve, cover my cost you will have it.
> the clippard mouse solenoid is included, free..:tea:
> 
> list:
> AaronT
> Neilshieh
> Alanle
> charlie 1, single output position 1, 1/8 male npt.
> 
> let me know what custom output port you want, and at what angle/side, multiple ports possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multiple output possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom port for 1/8 compression tube thread size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> position chart


AaronT, single output position 1, 1/8 male npt
Neilshieh
Alanle
charlie 1, single output position 3, 1/8 male npt.
Seadon- single output position1, 1/8 male npt
FlyingHellFish, triple output position 1, 2, 3. 1/8 male npt.
4 more available.

it will take me a while to get it down, need to place new order.
but still have several manifolds on hand, will get Seadon's ready first because his is high priority.


----------



## Bettatail

mathman said:


> Do you guys know if swagelok produces any brass 1/8" tube end to .17" ( or close to) barb?


 there is 1/8 tube end to 1/8 id air hose adapter.

BTW, I received the Hoke millimite metering valves today, two of them.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Thank you Bettatails! How good is the Hoke? I'm guessing somewhere between S series and the Parker?

And to the rest of the members here, I like this group of posters. Here is some of my research into metering valve.

Enjoi!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

mathman said:


> This thread usually has the same participants all the time...just curious how our tanks look. Are our tanks as good as our co2 systems?


My tank is pretty bad compare to my Co2 system. Or is it the other way around?









=======


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> My tank is pretty bad compare to my Co2 system. Or is it the other way around?
> For me it`s the tank, lights & then CO2 system ,great looking tank bud.


----------



## bkkebi

How big is the tank ?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Thanks Charlie, did you decide on a solenoid yet for your awesome Matheson? Get the SMC, it goes really well with a Matheson. 

@bkkebi - 17 gallons, but I don't want to hijack this thread. Pm for info. Or just google ADA 60P, I think my tank shows up.


----------



## bkkebi

Sweet. ADA are nice. 

I think Burkert is more superior, I had a Matheson regulator before and love Burkert, been very stable and look nice. Since its a block vs a cylinder type "SMC." Both are good. Just my $.02.


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Thanks Charlie, did you decide on a solenoid yet for your awesome Matheson? Get the SMC, it goes really well with a Matheson.
> 
> @bkkebi - 17 gallons, but I don't want to hijack this thread. Pm for info. Or just google ADA 60P, I think my tank shows up.


Burkert 6011
Done & doing it`s job well.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Looking good! I wish we had chrome or silver Co2 cylinders , I hate the painted look.


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Looking good! I wish we had chrome or silver Co2 cylinders , I hate the painted look.


It is on a Aluminum tank , the red tank is for testing


----------



## oldpunk78

Stainless airgas units that retail for $940.00 for less than 100. The seller has 10+ so they'll probably haggle with you.

111173682837


----------



## bkkebi

May I ask, where are you guys getting your fittings? I try to find them on ebay, but they are still pretty expensive for SS like $10+, examples:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110975024432

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWAGELOK-SS...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7e98bf8b

I really need one piece of 1/8 female to 1/8 male in SS. Everywhere is like $16 shipped.


----------



## flowerfishs

bkkebi said:


> May I ask, where are you guys getting your fittings? I try to find them on ebay, but they are still pretty expensive for SS like $10+, examples:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110975024432
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWAGELOK-SS...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7e98bf8b
> 
> I really need one piece of 1/8 female to 1/8 male in SS. Everywhere is like $16 shipped.


that's the price for SS elbow fitting and what I paid.
you may see some good deals once a while, but not worth spend the time to just save a few bucks.


----------



## flowerfishs

oldpunk78 said:


> Stainless airgas units that retail for $940.00 for less than 100. The seller has 10+ so they'll probably haggle with you.
> 
> 111173682837


that's a nice one.


----------



## Slownas1

oldpunk78 said:


> Stainless airgas units that retail for $940.00 for less than 100. The seller has 10+ so they'll probably haggle with you.
> 
> 111173682837


I asked them if they could come down on the price. We will see what they say?


----------



## Charlie 1

oldpunk78 said:


> Stainless airgas units that retail for $940.00 for less than 100. The seller has 10+ so they'll probably haggle with you.
> 
> 111173682837


Would 25 psi be good enough for most diffusers?


----------



## Charlie 1

bkkebi said:


> May I ask, where are you guys getting your fittings? I try to find them on ebay, but they are still pretty expensive for SS like $10+, examples:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110975024432
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWAGELOK-SS...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7e98bf8b
> 
> I really need one piece of 1/8 female to 1/8 male in SS. Everywhere is like $16 shipped.


Have you checked if there is a local Swagelok dealer in your area?


----------



## oldpunk78

Charlie 1 said:


> Would 25 psi be good enough for most diffusers?


It would work for any method of diffusion other than an atomizer (which it could but probably won't).


----------



## _wastedtime

What size wrench do I use to tighten a 1/8 npt fitting?


----------



## AaronT

oldpunk78 said:


> Stainless airgas units that retail for $940.00 for less than 100. The seller has 10+ so they'll probably haggle with you.
> 
> 111173682837


Is this an instance where you would overlook the oxygen CGA connection?


----------



## Bettatail

The air gas regulators, are in the city where I live..
I contact the seller a while ago, she insisted her price, but it is been for a while now, maybe she can give up a little, anyway, don't want these regs only if they are really low price, the low max output pressure is the stopping factor.


----------



## neilshieh

_wastedtime said:


> What size wrench do I use to tighten a 1/8 npt fitting?


I just use adjustable crescent wrenches and a set of combination wrenches for all of my fittings.


----------



## neilshieh

Two pretty good deals.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171128668370?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191137677198&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## mathman

The concoa does have a nice price but shipping is $20...so much wonder why.


----------



## flowerfishs

AaronT said:


> Is this an instance where you would overlook the oxygen CGA connection?


what other CGA conection I should beware other than the CGA 540?


----------



## AaronT

flowerfishs said:


> what other CGA conection I should beware other than the CGA 540?


oldpunk or bettatail would know better than me. I just know the 540 is for oxygen, which can be quite corrosive to metals.


----------



## Charlie 1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CONCOA-GAS-...187?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460f90755b
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Concoa-2122...322?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5afe1fc032


----------



## neilshieh

^ nice find! though I think the concoa I linked to has a cga 320 inlet already. can't be certain but certainly looks like it. btw cga 320 and cga 326 have interchangeable nipples. not sure about the nut.


----------



## Charlie 1

Not sure if this was posted before
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131171823647&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CA:1120


----------



## AaronT

Charlie 1 said:


> Not sure if this was posted before
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131171823647&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CA:1120


Yes, it was and if I recall Alan mentioned a bad experience with that seller as far as packaging the regulator well. Still, it's a nice deal and might be worth pursuing.


----------



## neilshieh

Does anyone know the physics behind manifolds and splitting the flow of gas? Is it symmetry of the split that matters more or will pressure be constant through out the manifold. The reason I'm asking is that if one were to make a manifold for more than 4 valves would using a linear manifold block be okay? (1 input on the side and multiple outputs along the length of the manifold) Does the whole spray bar effect where the more distant holes have less pressure happen? Would having a manifold block with two inlets so that the thing is a loop prevent this? Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## AaronT

neilshieh said:


> Does anyone know the physics behind manifolds and splitting the flow of gas? Is it symmetry of the split that matters more or will pressure be constant through out the manifold. The reason I'm asking is that if one were to make a manifold for more than 4 valves would using a linear manifold block be okay? (1 input on the side and multiple outputs along the length of the manifold) Does the whole spray bar effect where the more distant holes have less pressure happen? Would having a manifold block with two inlets so that the thing is a loop prevent this? Any insight would be appreciated


So long as the manifold only has one solenoid controlling the whole thing it shouldn't matter in the end because each needle valve would simply be dialed in according to the pressure it was receiving. It might take a while to dial each one in though.

I know I've seen Bettatail build one like this. Maybe he can comment.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

It's gets a bit funky after 3 needle valves I hear. Does anyone have the 4 nv port manifold hook to a single reg?


----------



## neilshieh

AaronT said:


> So long as the manifold only has one solenoid controlling the whole thing it shouldn't matter in the end because each needle valve would simply be dialed in according to the pressure it was receiving. It might take a while to dial each one in though.
> 
> I know I've seen Bettatail build one like this. Maybe he can comment.


Yeah that was what I was thinking but as FlyingHellFish mentioned that only applies to a limited number of valves. I'd honestly only feel comfortable with up to 4 outlets on a manifold but GLA sells their systems with an option for a 6 ported manifold and they have them assembled linearly. Han was asking about this and it got me curious on how you'd make a manifold system for 10+ needle valves. He has a system built by a fellow member, that has a 1/8 npt in and 10 10-32 outlet ports fitted with SMC AS1200 valves. He says he's having trouble with the control and I'm pretty sure it's a problem with pressure differences.

I was looking at bettatail's 12 output system and noticed that he made a loop with the manifold block. I'm wondering if this solves the problem with pressure differentials.


----------



## Bettatail

FlyingHellFish said:


> It's gets a bit funky after 3 needle valves I hear. Does anyone have the 4 nv port manifold hook to a single reg?


it depends on the flow rate of the regulator, the solenoid and how the configuration of the fittings allow the co2 to pass through.
most cases are fine, as long as the pressure hold steady at the inlet of each metering valve.

the clippard mouse solenoid, because the flow rate is low, plus the narrower and longer passage in the manifold, if more than three outputs on a single Mouse solenoid at large flow rate(say, 2 or more bubbles per second), may see a little problem when to adjust one valve, the same time bubble rate of others drifted.


----------



## Bettatail

neilshieh said:


> Yeah that was what I was thinking but as FlyingHellFish mentioned that only applies to a limited number of valves. I'd honestly only feel comfortable with up to 4 outlets on a manifold but GLA sells their systems with an option for a 6 ported manifold and they have them assembled linearly. Han was asking about this and it got me curious on how you'd make a manifold system for 10+ needle valves. He has a system built by a fellow member, that has a 1/8 npt in and 10 10-32 outlet ports fitted with SMC AS1200 valves. He says he's having trouble with the control and I'm pretty sure it's a problem with pressure differences.
> 
> I was looking at bettatail's 12 output system and noticed that he made a loop with the manifold block. I'm wondering if this solves the problem with pressure differentials.


I choose this 9296 regulator and Parker skinner solenoid because they are both fairly large flow rate, but still, all needle valves open, drift.
the old alumium SMC AS1000 needle valves, are not easy to adjust bubble rate, the real gem of the SMC AS1000, is the plastic body AS1200 with 5/32 od push and pull outlet port.
anyway, other metering valves are better, but due to cost issue, not be able to put several high precision metering valves on a single system unless there is a real request.

the loop is for manually on/off control, in case don't need the solenoid, or co2 can be manually turn on when the solenoid is at off hours.

add:
as AaronT said in previous post, when adjust one valve, others drift a little, and it take time to run back and forth to adjust all of them, when finally settle, it is settled.
still need to check them once in a while though, there may be one or two of them playing yahoo if you don't keep an eye on the system...


----------



## mathman

Alright I am freaking mad and disappointed!

I am at Disneyland and was closely watching the concoa 332. While I was entering Hollywood tower of terror, there was 20secs left. I entered my bid at $215 as my heart pounding fast thinking I was going to get it. I was the highest bidder...8 seconds left someone outbids me...who?! From here!!!!!

I tried bidding again as I had 4 seconds left and kept pressing the submit button but I was too late!










Arrrg!!!


----------



## oldpunk78

That was too much anyway. You have to know when to walk.


----------



## Charlie 1

mathman said:


> Alright I am freaking mad and disappointed!
> 
> I am at Disneyland and was closely watching the concoa 332. While I was entering Hollywood tower of terror, there was 20secs left. I entered my bid at $215 as my heart pounding fast thinking I was going to get it. I was the highest bidder...8 seconds left someone outbids me...who?! From here!!!!!
> 
> I tried bidding again as I had 4 seconds left and kept pressing the submit button but I was too late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrg!!!


I was following that bid for pure entertainment( sorry), I was not in the bidding war.


----------



## neilshieh

mathman said:


> Alright I am freaking mad and disappointed!
> 
> I am at Disneyland and was closely watching the concoa 332. While I was entering Hollywood tower of terror, there was 20secs left. I entered my bid at $215 as my heart pounding fast thinking I was going to get it. I was the highest bidder...8 seconds left someone outbids me...who?! From here!!!!!
> 
> I tried bidding again as I had 4 seconds left and kept pressing the submit button but I was too late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrg!!!


what's with the sudden popularity of the concoa 332's 
nearly 300 for the body alone is a steep price to pay. May as well buy the hpt 100 from the factory for cheaper.


----------



## mathman

True...

HPT 100 is a much smaller unit too. Nice one as well.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Because it's rare. Or at least I thought so because I haven't seen any 332 show up in the last 2 years. Just recently, a bunch of them are showing up and in great condition. Correction, mint condition as great condition is what you usually find with normal auctions. 

The last 332 went for 200 dollars, the normal chrome bass 312 is under 100 all the time. And no it wasn't me who got it.

Mathman, how was the ride? Did anyone ask you why you had a look of disappointment?


----------



## mathman

FlyingHellFish said:


> Because it's rare. Or at least I thought so because I haven't seen any 332 show up in the last 2 years. Just recently, a bunch of them are showing up and in great condition. Correction, mint condition as great condition is what you usually find with normal auctions.
> 
> The last 332 went for 200 dollars, the normal chrome bass 312 is under 100 all the time. And no it wasn't me who got it.
> 
> Mathman, how was the ride? Did anyone ask you why you had a look of disappointment?


The ride was awesome. My fiancé noticed I went from being happy to discontent.


----------



## seadon

neilshieh said:


> superlok is comparable to swagelok's quality. use them as you would use swagelok fittings, both are of very high quality.
> 
> @seadon there's always a bunch of superlok fittings on ebay so you don't really have to worry about stealing someone else's deal what kind of fittings do you need?


I was swiping the bubble counter posted...I'm going to have to end up waiting on the bubble counter as I have had a birthday and other things to deal with financially so it will be a week or two until I can spend more money on the system...what bubble counter do you guys recommend? I know the one I was referring to in that post was rather pricey, it looked nice but I like the gold brass look and that was a more steel or aluminum look, even though it was in fact made of brass...I have seen some brass ones that fit well aesthetically with what I wanted but I'm not sure of the quality...as they were under $15-$20, idk that just seems rather cheap to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

I can't find clopez's build can someone quote it or something I just went through like 5 pages >


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

That's supposed to be this face: > 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

:angry:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathman

seadon said:


> I can't find clopez's build can someone quote it or something I just went through like 5 pages >
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=616610


----------



## alanle

Looks like there is more Burkert solenoid. We should do a group buy.
111338600683

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

alanle said:


> Looks like there is more Burkert solenoid. We should do a group buy.
> 111338600683
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm down...I'll do my part for 1or 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

Or however it works out with how many people there are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

alanle said:


> Looks like there is more Burkert solenoid. We should do a group buy.
> 111338600683
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


P.S. We can post actual links to ebay now right? Or is it just habit from TPT that you still do the number

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

Damn that's pretty pricey, I mean it only works out to like 16.50 a valve but the shock value of 500 is gonna make that a hard sell...he'd be way better off doing a listing for a single valve at like $24.99 and just making a quantity of 30, but oh well it will be good for us if we can get like 10 or 15 people in on it, if there were 15 of us then shipped everyone would have to chip in $34.30 which is like $17.15 per valve for 2 solenoids that cost over $80 retail w/o shipping for 1! I'm IN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT

Yes, full ebay links are okay to post. 

Same seller. Looks like he wised up on the price this go around.


----------



## alanle

I'm on eBay mobile so there is no URL. $17 per valve is still a good price. Only if we have enough people to do the group buy.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT

I made him an offer for the whole lot. We'll see if he bites. If he does I'll be sharing them at my cost.


----------



## flowerfishs

you guys know anyplace to get some short CGA 320 brass nipple (1.5")?


----------



## bkkebi

flowerfishs said:


> you guys know anyplace to get some short CGA 320 brass nipple (1.5")?


Have you try finding it on ebay or your locate gas provider?


----------



## AaronT

flowerfishs said:


> you guys know anyplace to get some short CGA 320 brass nipple (1.5")?


I've seen a lot of the 2" ones on ebay lately. Did you find a mini to build?


----------



## bkkebi

Do you think the 1.5" is short and could cause it to grind with the co2 tank?


----------



## flowerfishs

I have the 2" one, but I need the 1.5" to build the mini. Got a few dual stage mini.


----------



## oldpunk78

flowerfishs said:


> I have the 2" one, but I need the 1.5" to build the mini. Got a few dual stage mini.


What minis do you have?


----------



## mathman

Curious too...


----------



## seadon

AaronT said:


> I made him an offer for the whole lot. We'll see if he bites. If he does I'll be sharing them at my cost.


Good man...I'll take at least 1 if you get em...if not then we got 3 at least for a group buy...let's try and get a tally of who wants in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadon

What's a decent bubble counter/ check valve option for a decent price, the one that was posted a few pages back was kind of on the pricey end, and I'm just looking for something that gets the job done at this point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT

seadon said:


> What's a decent bubble counter/ check valve option for a decent price, the one that was posted a few pages back was kind of on the pricey end, and I'm just looking for something that gets the job done at this point!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like using inline ones myself.


----------



## bkkebi

The inline of the same bubble counter you mentioned is cheaper. I like the jbj style to keep it simple. Never failed me so far.


----------



## flowerfishs

just done the leak test. I will upload some pictures after I finish the build.


----------



## oldpunk78

seadon said:


> What's a decent bubble counter/ check valve option for a decent price, the one that was posted a few pages back was kind of on the pricey end, and I'm just looking for something that gets the job done at this point!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to use a glass one that's like 5' from from regulator. At least if a check valve fails, you can see it before it's too late. I've got an ada and cal aqua. Both are a lot nicer than the cheap ones one ebay but they work the same. I've been using the plastic ada check valves and they seen to last quite a while.


----------



## AaronT

I've been using these check valves for 4 years now without any failures. They can be purchased here.

That's 4 years and I've yet to change them out. Go for the kynar ones and get the barb size you need. You want the barb size of the ID of your tubing.


----------



## mathman

flowerfishs said:


> just done the leak test. I will upload some pictures after I finish the build.


Come on mang...don't like the suspense.


----------



## flowerfishs

I did post a picture there before the regulator watch thread closed.

here are some pictures. The 2" nipple looks too big with this mini.


----------



## mathman

flowerfishs said:


> here are some pictures. The 2" nipple looks too big with this mini.


Sweet looking. I agree that the cga nipple is too long. Try to find a shorter one.


----------



## mathman

Now,

I need you guys' opinion. This is my personal regulator at the moment.



















I am debating on painting the knob black so that it matches the parker NV.

What do you think?


----------



## AaronT

Nice mini flowerfishs! 

Mathman - You can probably find a black one to replace it. No matter how well you prep the paint will always scratch and chip.


----------



## mathman

AaronT said:


> Nice mini flowerfishs!
> 
> Mathman - You can probably find a black one to replace it. No matter how well you prep the paint will always scratch and chip.


I've got special paint . It will never come off...I painted my car's rim black and it's going strong after a year.

Do you think it'll look nice?


----------



## flowerfishs

blue. 
It will look better if you turn the NV face to you. parallel to the reg handle and the outlet face to the back.


----------



## oldpunk78

mathman said:


> Now,
> 
> I need you guys' opinion. This is my personal regulator at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating on painting the knob black so that it matches the parker NV.
> 
> What do you think?


I vote no. Is the regulator exposed under the tank?


----------



## mathman

Regulator is really not exposed for people to see it. But, every once (more like everyday)in awhile I forget to close the cabinet just so that I can get a kick out of it.


----------



## mathman

flowerfishs said:


> blue.
> 
> It will look better if you turn the NV face to you. parallel to the reg handle and the outlet face to the back.


I tried this orientation prior to how I have it now. It was a no for me.


----------



## AaronT

mathman said:


> I've got special paint . It will never come off...I painted my car's rim black and it's going strong after a year.
> 
> Do you think it'll look nice?


I vote to keep it as is. I like the contrast. Maybe I'm just biased because my Parker build has the same blue knob color.


----------



## mathman

The people have spoken...it'll stay as is.


----------



## alanle

AaronT said:


> I made him an offer for the whole lot. We'll see if he bites. If he does I'll be sharing them at my cost.


Did he get back to you Aaron?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle

mathman said:


> Now,
> 
> I need you guys' opinion. This is my personal regulator at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating on painting the knob black so that it matches the parker NV.
> 
> What do you think?


Nice! Add another solenoid.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathman

I've got both tanks running at the same time...no need.

I've got the parts to put together another one. I am waiting for an HPT 100 and/or SGT 500.

Hit me up with a PM if anyone has them. 

I


----------



## AaronT

alanle said:


> Did he get back to you Aaron?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


No, same issue as before it seems. Slow or no communication.


----------



## AaronT

Speaking of regulator knobs, anyone have one of these badboys laying around I can switch out on my airgas build?


----------



## mathman

Nope...but...bling bling! So gold ish


----------



## oldpunk78

Here's a cost effective victor

181378974590


----------



## oldpunk78

AaronT said:


> Speaking of regulator knobs, anyone have one of these badboys laying around I can switch out on my airgas build?


I've always wondered if those are anodized aluminum. They're probably not though. I think out of all the knobs out there, I like the swageloks the best. Just something about the green. lol


----------



## neilshieh

flowerfishs said:


> I did post a picture there before the regulator watch thread closed.
> 
> here are some pictures. The 2" nipple looks too big with this mini.


nice regulator. kinda looks like that one airgas one oldpunk had a while back. How are you going to go about replacing that blown gauge? a pity... but I love the brass color! much different the ones I'm used to seeing


----------



## mathman

Perhaps you guys can chime in on this:

I recently got the hoke's NV:










It is to my understanding that this takes in 1/8" OD tubing.

Rather than using a larger tubing say 1/4" that will require to convert the NV's connection. Why not just use 1/8" Tubing:










And attached this push connect to my bubble counter that's inline:










That should work. Is there anything wrong with using 1/8" OD tubing?

Thanks!


----------



## mathman

neilshieh said:


> nice regulator. kinda looks like that one airgas one oldpunk had a while back. How are you going to go about replacing that blown gauge? a pity... but I love the brass color! much different the ones I'm used to seeing


It may not be blown. I'm thinking he has a plug and is testing the second stage.


----------



## neilshieh

mathman said:


> Perhaps you guys can chime in on this:
> 
> I recently got the hoke's NV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is to my understanding that this takes in 1/8" OD tubing.
> 
> Rather than using a larger tubing say 1/4" that will require to convert the NV's connection. Why not just use 1/8" Tubing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And attached this push connect to my bubble counter that's inline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should work. Is there anything wrong with using 1/8" OD tubing?
> 
> Thanks!


you could... but in tank diffusers require larger tubing like the 1/4" or 6mm. I guess you could buy a push to connect adapter to change up the tubing to 1/4 od... easier to just buy a 1/8 tube x 1/8 id barb from swagelok


----------



## mathman

I use a co2 reactor:










I would be replacing the last fitting with the push connect or I can just buy a smaller 1/8" npt to 1/8" barb.

In doing so I'll be using one less fitting on the NV.


----------



## flowerfishs

mathman said:


> It may not be blown. I'm thinking he has a plug and is testing the second stage.


That's right. Testing the second stage while I take the picture.


----------



## mathman

BTW,

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know the type of threads HOKE's metering valve has on it's output?










Initially I thought they were compression but the threads seems so far apart...maybe flare?


----------



## neilshieh

i thought we established that they were 1/8" tube connections. If so it's a compression fitting... did they not include ferrules?


----------



## mathman

neilshieh said:


> i thought we established that they were 1/8" tube connections. If so it's a compression fitting... did they not include ferrules?


It does come with ferrules...does that automatically make it a compression hence the ferrules?


----------



## neilshieh

yep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle

Switching system ;-)


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Why you switch out the Swagelok system Alan? It was looking good! I like the Concoa too, matching colours black!


----------



## bkkebi

alanle said:


> View attachment 21762
> 
> Switching system ;-)


Looking good. Where are you getting the brooks valve?


----------



## neilshieh

bkkebi said:


> Looking good. Where are you getting the brooks valve?


ebay. but he got them a while ago... there aren't any on there right now.


----------



## bkkebi

neilshieh said:


> ebay. but he got them a while ago... there aren't any on there right now.


I see, I know I saw them angle version of it but kind of pricey ($90-$100) for one. I'm like in depressive of finding a SS angle version of a metering valve. So far it is kind of rare to find one with VH.


----------



## ryu1

The 18cv or 14cv fabco check valve on ebay. Are these suitable for our use? Is it better to get the one with spring that has 10psi cracking pressure or the one w/o spring 0.3psi is good enough?


----------



## AaronT

ryu1 said:


> The 18cv or 14cv fabco check valve on ebay. Are these suitable for our use? Is it better to get the one with spring that has 10psi cracking pressure or the one w/o spring 0.3psi is good enough?


Links? Full ebay links are okay to post here.

10 psi cp is too high. Stick with ones that are 1 psi cp or less.


----------



## ryu1

Only found 18cv and 14cv from ebay, didn't see any with 18 or 14cvs. The cracking pressure is from their pdf, so 0.3 psi is good enough?

http://www.fabco-air.com/pdf/Sec_13.pdf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18CV-Fabco-...ic_Hydraulic_Valves_Parts&hash=item460ce460fa

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14CV-Fabco-...ic_Hydraulic_Valves_Parts&hash=item460ce4c1ff


----------



## _wastedtime

Does anyone know of a place to buy 1/8" NPT check valves ? Stainless steel ones are extremely expensive.. I dont mind chrome coated ones... just no brass.


----------



## AaronT

Here's the ones I am using. http://www.ebay.com/itm/321368634299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## _wastedtime

AaronT said:


> Here's the ones I am using. http://www.ebay.com/itm/321368634299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Excellent, thank you


----------



## alanle

So quiet now. I guess fleabay is looted lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathman

alanle said:


> So quiet now. I guess fleabay is looted lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


There's also less activity from us...less posting.


----------



## mathman

flowerfishs said:


> I did post a picture there before the regulator watch thread closed.
> 
> here are some pictures. The 2" nipple looks too big with this mini.


I really like the whole brass look. Here's Bettatail's or Oldpunk previous build:










Just so that you get an idea...


----------



## flowerfishs

I saw this picture. It does look similar to the airgas mini.


----------



## AaronT

I'll get the ball rolling. I'm sharing one from my personal watch list that I've seriously contemplated pulling the trigger on. It's listed as used, but looks like new to me. They will accept a $60 offer. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281257150494?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mathman

AaronT said:


> I'll get the ball rolling. I'm sharing one from my personal watch list that I've seriously contemplated pulling the trigger on. It's listed as used, but looks like new to me. They will accept a $60 offer.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281257150494?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It looks in great condition!


----------



## alanle

Has anyone used the swagelok/****** 21 series needle valve? How is it compared to the 22 series?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh

alanle said:


> Has anyone used the swagelok/****** 21 series needle valve? How is it compared to the 22 series?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I had both the 21 and 22. 
Precision wise on bubble count about the same but I like the 22 much better. the 21 is a real PITA to turn. Though I guess that's unfair since vernier handle versus no vernier, but even so gave my hands a workout to turn.


----------



## flowerfishs

I got the 21 & 22 coming in the mail. can't wait to test it out.


----------



## alanle

Where do you guys get the 24vdc? Cheapest I found is $4.50. 181350892506

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie 1

AaronT said:


> I'll get the ball rolling. I'm sharing one from my personal watch list that I've seriously contemplated pulling the trigger on. It's listed as used, but looks like new to me. They will accept a $60 offer.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281257150494?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Was on my list too


----------



## Charlie 1

Do you guy`s know a source of a pair of chrome 2 inch dial1/4 MNPT lower mount gauges
0- to minimum 60 PSI & 0 - 1,500, 2,000 or 3,000 PSI
Thanks


----------



## AaronT

alanle said:


> Where do you guys get the 24vdc? Cheapest I found is $4.50. 181350892506
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That looks like a good one if you're willing to wait for shipment from Hong Kong. I always look for one CE or UL rated or both just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bkkebi

flowerfishs said:


> I got the 21 & 22 coming in the mail. can't wait to test it out.


Where did you get these? Price?


----------



## alanle

bkkebi said:


> Where did you get these? Price?


Keep looking.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT

bkkebi said:


> Where did you get these? Price?


On ebay more than likely.


----------



## alanle

AaronT said:


> On ebay more than likely.


Elsewhere too. ;-)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT

Who grabbed this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-2-CONCO...poaJBkS4KeuJ6dpbWyaRI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## alanle

Whoever going to buy this lot of Burkert solenoids, please sell me 2. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/111338600683

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkkebi

alanle said:


> Elsewhere too. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I know what you mean, I purchased two new ones at "Elsewhere," locations. I don't mess around with needle valve that are used, especially when I'm building all the parts on my regulator are new!


----------



## Charlie 1

alanle said:


> Elsewhere too. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Like seriously, what`s the point of posting that , if you are not going to share.


----------



## bkkebi

alanle said:


> Whoever going to buy this lot of Burkert solenoids, please sell me 2.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111338600683
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I think Aaron is planning to buy it and share it with us. How nice of him!


----------



## bkkebi

AaronT said:


> Who grabbed this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-2-CONCO...poaJBkS4KeuJ6dpbWyaRI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


That's a great deal! I hope it still works when the user received them. It does not look like they are in the best shape. Good luck whoever purchased them.


----------



## bkkebi

alanle said:


> Whoever going to buy this lot of Burkert solenoids, please sell me 2.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111338600683
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention, there is a seller over TPT is selling the same Burkert 6011 solenoid. He is asking $45 shipped, but I end up got a pretty good deal out of it for 4 pieces. He's a nice guy to deal with.


----------



## AaronT

bkkebi said:


> I think Aaron is planning to buy it and share it with us. How nice of him!


Aaron's not buying anything for $500. I made an offer much lower than that, but have received no response.


----------



## bkkebi

AaronT said:


> Aaron's not buying anything for $500. I made an offer much lower than that, but have received no response.


LOL, I don't blame you man. Plus I already got all the solenoids I need for my build. I might have two Burkert solenoids left over if I can't find a good regulators and needle valves to finish my build. I'm looking for the parker regulator, those are sweet..

They are hard to find!


----------



## Bettatail

AaronT said:


> Who grabbed this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-2-CONCO...poaJBkS4KeuJ6dpbWyaRI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


:hat:

I put low bid on it, what happen, were you guys sleeping?


----------



## Bettatail

bkkebi said:


> Forgot to mention, there is a seller over TPT is selling the same Burkert 6011 solenoid. He is asking $45 shipped, but I end up got a pretty good deal out of it for 4 pieces. He's a nice guy to deal with.


he bought them for $5 each.


----------



## bkkebi

Bettatail said:


> he bought them for $5 each.


I'm sure everyone find nice deal on regulators, needle valves, solenoids, and other stuff. Then, end up selling on the forums. I seen members on here selling regulators for more than they bought it for.

Example: Bought a SS regulator for $30-90 on ebay, needle valve $20-$40, Solenoid $10-$20, fittings $10-$20. Then people selling the whole setup for like $300-$400. That's crazy! I don't see an issue if he bought it for $5 or whatever he got it for.Regulator sellers is doing the same thing. He just got lucky, so is the person who bought the two regulators Double stage for under $50 shipped on ebay.


----------



## flowerfishs

Bettatail said:


> :hat:
> 
> I put low bid on it, what happen, were you guys sleeping?


people just look for the one with buy it now price. LOL


----------



## Bettatail

bkkebi said:


> I'm sure everyone find nice deal on regulators, needle valves, solenoids, and other stuff. Then, end up selling on the forums. I seen members on here selling regulators for more than they bought it for.
> 
> Example: Bought a SS regulator for $30-90 on ebay, needle valve $20-$40, Solenoid $10-$20, fittings $10-$20. Then people selling the whole setup for like $300-$400. That's crazy! I don't see an issue if he bought it for $5 or whatever he got it for.Regulator sellers is doing the same thing. He just got lucky, so is the person who bought the two regulators Double stage for under $50 shipped on ebay.


not quite, my problem is that I wasted too much trying out the rare stuffs. 
SS fittings are expensive, so as the SS CGA320, there are more other cost involved, plus the time to learn, find the parts, build, test, risk of getting defect/unsuitable parts...

Parts were cheap three or four years ago, but only a handful people have limited info on what needed, that was when I started digging. Now you see the result(what parts are good) , or you choice of "good" still limit to Victor regulator, burkert 6011 and ideal valves.

it is another hobby building co2 pressurized systems, and not a bad idea to make extra, people need the high end co2 systems anyway, the price is only a fraction of what they actually worth.
But for anyone that build, it is not hard to find out it is not a good idea if the sole purpose is making profit. the total time involved, to learn, find the parts, build, and test a system, better find another job. The only builder turned business is the GLA, really old info and limited/inferior parts used compare to our co2 systems, but he has to set that price to make profit.

you have to be extremely lucky to locate all good parts at the price range you mention, I did have several cases in the past that I smiled even when I was sleeping(after I received the package), but rare.


----------



## alanle

bkkebi said:


> I'm sure everyone find nice deal on regulators, needle valves, solenoids, and other stuff. Then, end up selling on the forums. I seen members on here selling regulators for more than they bought it for.
> 
> Example: Bought a SS regulator for $30-90 on ebay, needle valve $20-$40, Solenoid $10-$20, fittings $10-$20. Then people selling the whole setup for like $300-$400. That's crazy! I don't see an issue if he bought it for $5 or whatever he got it for.Regulator sellers is doing the same thing. He just got lucky, so is the person who bought the two regulators Double stage for under $50 shipped on ebay.


Where did you find these good prices? You mind telling us where?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkkebi

alanle said:


> Where did you find these good prices? You mind telling us where?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'll name one for fun: CGA 320 SS for $20 shipped at:

http://www.zorotools.com/g/CGA Fittings/00141259/None

I found a coupon online at the time, retail price is $27ish. I'll release another source next week, once I receive my parts to confirm if it is legit.


----------



## bkkebi

Here is another rare series 21 I could of got but another user bought it, which is fine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nupro-Swage...otWsvCrxsLv2RGh2jG2ds%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bkkebi

Here is another Hoke Metering Valve: $40 each  do the math.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-3-Ho...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I can go on and on. My point is members are making some money off the side line, I just hate to see members bashing each other on sale thread and being jealous of one of another on missing out a deal.

It does not matter how much they got it for, if they're selling over the asking price. Then don't buy it. Simple, move on. I missed out on the solenoids so I purchase someone on the forum, which he got it a pretty good deal. He win and I win for completing my rig.


----------



## flowerfishs

I got that 21. when I saw the listing, it's already listed for a long time, but nobody buy it. ask bettatail to confirm that's a good valve, then I bought it.


----------



## Bettatail

bkkebi said:


> I'll name one for fun: CGA 320 SS for $20 shipped at:
> 
> http://www.zorotools.com/g/CGA Fittings/00141259/None
> 
> I found a coupon online at the time, retail price is $27ish. I'll release another source next week, once I receive my parts to confirm if it is legit.





bkkebi said:


> Here is another Hoke Metering Valve: $40 each  do the math.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-3-Ho...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I can go on and on. My point is members are making some money off the side line, I just hate to see members bashing each other on sale thread and being jealous of one of another on missing out a deal.
> 
> It does not matter how much they got it for, if they're selling over the asking price. Then don't buy it. Simple, move on. I missed out on the solenoids so I purchase someone on the forum, which he got it a pretty good deal. He win and I win for completing my rig.


the Zorotools price only appear for two month, before that the SS CGA320 were $35 at least, hard to find too.

bkkebi
the 21, 22, series, the hoke, and the others
Do you realize, what makes you to know, and find them, so convenient?


----------



## neilshieh

bkkebi said:


> I'm sure everyone find nice deal on regulators, needle valves, solenoids, and other stuff. Then, end up selling on the forums. I seen members on here selling regulators for more than they bought it for.
> 
> Example: Bought a SS regulator for $30-90 on ebay, needle valve $20-$40, Solenoid $10-$20, fittings $10-$20. Then people selling the whole setup for like $300-$400. That's crazy! I don't see an issue if he bought it for $5 or whatever he got it for.Regulator sellers is doing the same thing. He just got lucky, so is the person who bought the two regulators Double stage for under $50 shipped on ebay.


This is true to some extent and you bring up a fair point but I'd like you to understand what this fails to mention. You forget to factor in the risk we take buying the regulators off ebay. Some of them are duds and if they are we either eat the costs or it's more time having to communicate with the seller and shipping the thing back at our own expense. Also don't forget the many hours of time builder put into research... if bettatail, oldpunk, leftc, maknwar, etc. haven't done most of the legwork with their lengthy and immensely informative posts where would you even know where to start? Would you know which needle valve to buy? Not to mention many of these parts look good on paper but only through testing will we know if they are usable. Take your ****** 21 and 22 series needle valves for example. They went out of production long ago and don't look that good on paper. If kevmo and bettatail hadn't tested them we would not know that they are usable. All I'm saying is that yes there is a markup from the actual cost of components but that markup is perfectly reasonable imo. We've done the research, we've tested everything, we're the ones standing behind our regulators 100% if they shall ever fail. Time is money and the price reflects that. 
That said threads like this give people looking to build their own systems a huge break by showing deals for regulators and other components that normal people would have a hard time finding. I've only developed my own list of key words to search ebay with after some time, in the beginning all I tried was "dual stage regulator" lol. Ebay now is much different than it was 2-4 years ago. The prices have all been inflated due to more attention on building regulators. 
You might think we make a butt load of cash off these regulator sales but in truth it's not even worth my time in most cases. so much time is put into these things... for most of us building and selling them is a hobby and it gives people looking for nice systems more choices. Unfortunately for others of us it just plays a role in fueling our destructive addiction of buying more regulators :twisted:

edit: i don't want you to take this the wrong way, this was just my response to the notion that those 300-400 dollar systems are for profit.


----------



## Bettatail

flowerfishs said:


> I got that 21. when I saw the listing, it's already listed for a long time, but nobody buy it. ask bettatail to confirm that's a good valve, then I bought it.


when you sent me the pm, I knew which ebay listing you were asking.
I have a couple for my collection, so it was on my watch list waited for the right guy to ask.


----------



## Bettatail

neilshieh said:


> destructive addiction of buying more regulators :twisted:


rayer:


----------



## alanle

On the lighter side of the horizon, this new Mathie just arrived. Not sure what to do with it yet.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh

damn looks like it's new! btw when are you ever going to build that linde cb200 regulator of yours... I always see it in the background of your pics but no mention of building it LOL


----------



## flowerfishs

Bettatail said:


> when you sent me the pm, I knew which ebay listing you were asking.
> I have a couple for my collection, so it was on my watch list waited for the right guy to ask.


You know everything
You spend the time to do research, and testing for them while I was getting my first milwaukee regulator.


----------



## alanle

^this is how it looks like. Just purely out of boredom. I haven't found the right parts for it yet.

















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkkebi

Hey not trying to throw rocks at you guys . im just expressing and proven the point doesnt matter how much u purchase it. Everybody put work to it and earn the respect.

Alan nice pick up matheson 3813 540 ss for $100 shipped. Good deal.


----------



## alanle

∆ hummm you're getting warmer but not hot 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs

anyone try this one before?
1/8" Male NPT x 1/4" compression


----------



## oldpunk78

bkkebi said:


> I'm sure everyone find nice deal on regulators, needle valves, solenoids, and other stuff. Then, end up selling on the forums. I seen members on here selling regulators for more than they bought it for.
> 
> Example: Bought a SS regulator for $30-90 on ebay, needle valve $20-$40, Solenoid $10-$20, fittings $10-$20. Then people selling the whole setup for like $300-$400. That's crazy! I don't see an issue if he bought it for $5 or whatever he got it for.Regulator sellers is doing the same thing. He just got lucky, so is the person who bought the two regulators Double stage for under $50 shipped on ebay.


I should probably just not say anything here. But I can't help but take offense to this kind of blanket statement. Build yourself a completely new ss regulator using only new top quality parts. See what you end up spending. Also, add up the man hours involved.


----------



## AaronT

Alright guys, that's enough discussion on selling these whole units, solenoids, needle valves, or whatever. That's what got us into trouble the last time. 

Let's keep it informative only please!


----------



## AaronT

Bettatail said:


> :hat:
> 
> I put low bid on it, what happen, were you guys sleeping?


I almost did, but bailed the last minute because one of them is listed as an oxygen reg. I also don't have the collection of spare gauges you do.


----------



## Charlie 1

Now lets move on with the focus of this thread as stated by the OP of it - share deals .
which brings me to a personal beef, why are we using this thread to post our builds , acquisitions or future builds?, I think that would be better served in a separate thread such as "
co2 system quick assemble pictures" on the other forums.
Just my loonie


Oops - accidental edit. Still getting my moderator feet back. Was supposed to be a quick reply w/ quote. Sorry about that Charlie...


----------



## bkkebi

I agree with OP, keep it informative.


----------



## Charlie 1

Charlie 1 said:


> Now lets move on with the focus of this thread as stated by the OP of it - share deals .
> which brings me to a personal beef, why are we using this thread to post our builds , acquisitions or future builds?, I think that would be better served in a separate thread such as "
> co2 system quick assemble pictures" on the other forums.
> Just my loonie
> 
> Oops - accidental edit. Still getting my moderator feet back. Was supposed to be a quick reply w/ quote. *Sorry about that Charlie*...


No worries, now I know you are human and not a robot 
Just for clarification , I`m not suggesting we go to other forums to start or participate in that thread, just start one here for all to show their joy & pride for others to enjoy & get green with envy 
Better still make it so you have to post a FTS with your pride & joy 
Just my toonie:canada:


----------



## Charlie 1

flowerfishs said:


> anyone try this one before?
> 1/8" Male NPT x 1/4" compression


I have in the pass, don`t recall any issues.


----------



## AaronT

He pulled the auction before it ended. Did anyone here snag them for us? It wasn't me. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-1-8-mini...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bkkebi

Charlie 1 said:


> No worries, now I know you are human and not a robot
> Just for clarification , I`m not suggesting we go to other forums to start or participate in that thread, just start one here for all to show their joy & pride for others to enjoy & get green with envy
> Better still make it so you have to post a FTS with your pride & joy
> Just my toonie:canada:


No worries Charlie, I read the whole thing before the Mod edited it. Notthing wrong with it


----------



## AaronT

bkkebi said:


> No worries Charlie, I read the whole thing before the Mod edited it. Notthing wrong with it


Yeah, it was an accidental edit.


----------



## bkkebi

No worries!


----------



## neilshieh

flowerfishs said:


> anyone try this one before?
> 1/8" Male NPT x 1/4" compression


those actually don't look much like compression fittings. Does it come with ferrules? It honestly just looks like the kind of connection you find on those cheapo brass needle valves by aquatek/milwaukee etc.


----------



## Bettatail

AaronT said:


> I almost did, but bailed the last minute because one of them is listed as an oxygen reg. I also don't have the collection of spare gauges you do.


I placed low bid because I like those models, but it is low bid, risk of defect and cost to change gauges.
are all you guys go for the shinny stainless steel? how about the brass or chrome plated? they equally serve well, SS may last longer though.


----------



## AaronT

Bettatail said:


> I placed low bid because I like those models, but it is low bid, risk of defect and cost to change gauges.
> are all you guys go for the shinny stainless steel? how about the brass or chrome plated? they equally serve well, SS may last longer though.


Well, I have a line on some others ones too and only so much $$$ and time. Lots of things factor into it. Let us know if you got a deal or a dud.


----------



## mathman

Quick question:

Will a regulator whose LPG is at a maximum of 30psi be enough to sustain a consistent pressure if two parker H3L metering valves are used?

It is to my understanding that the working pressure is half of the gauge's maximum reading. So, if a gauge's max reading is 30 psi then the most we can charge the LPG is 15psi. Is this true? Or can one go past that 15psi mark without any issues?


----------



## AaronT

mathman said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Will a regulator whose LPG is at a maximum of 30psi be enough to sustain a consistent pressure if two parker H3L metering valves are used?
> 
> It is to my understanding that the working pressure is half of the gauge's maximum reading. So, if a gauge's max reading is 30 psi then the most we can charge the LPG is 15psi. Is this true? Or can one go past that 15psi mark without any issues?


It should be as long as you are not using atomic diffusers.

It is not always half. It's best to look up the model number to be sure. For instance, the parkers I just built have LP gauges that go to 100 psi and they max at 60 psi. The half rule is a general rule of thumb. Sometimes it's a little more and sometimes it's a lot more.


----------



## mathman

AaronT said:


> It should be as long as you are not using atomic diffusers.
> 
> It is not always half. It's best to look up the model number to be sure. For instance, the parkers I just built have LP gauges that go to 100 psi and they max at 60 psi. The half rule is a general rule of thumb. Sometimes it's a little more and sometimes it's a lot more.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## AaronT

Concoa SS 432 used. It is a used oxygen reg, but it has a 30 day refund period. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CONCOA-Gas-...245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e44c4d4d


----------



## neilshieh

De anodized some of those cheapo aluminum cga 320 inlets you can buy on ebay. The seller used to sell them un anodized but his supplier switched to anodized. Stripped it using oven cleaner (which is just NaOH + NH3, lye would also work). Only need a small amount... enough to cover the piece you're de anodizing. Used a PET plastic container (not recommended for long term storage, ideally you want to use HDPE but if this is a one time job PET won't dissolve and spill all over). Let the piece sit for 10-15 minutes and then washed it off with water while rubbing off the anodized layer. wear gloves! 
Pretty pleased with the results. I like the bare aluminum color for color uniformity.


----------



## AaronT

Nice! That came out really well.


----------



## neilshieh

thanks  it's not as shiny as they used to be though. A bit of polishing would give it the sheen though.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

neilshieh said:


> De anodized some of those cheapo aluminum cga 320 inlets you can buy on ebay. The seller used to sell them un anodized but his supplier switched to anodized. Stripped it using oven cleaner (which is just NaOH + NH3, lye would also work). Only need a small amount... enough to cover the piece you're de anodizing. Used a PET plastic container (not recommended for long term storage, ideally you want to use HDPE but if this is a one time job PET won't dissolve and spill all over). Let the piece sit for 10-15 minutes and then washed it off with water while rubbing off the anodized layer. wear gloves!
> Pretty pleased with the results. I like the bare aluminum color for color uniformity.


Very nice indeed! Can you colour it since it's Aluminum? I thought people use brass and steel because aluminum was consider weaker.


----------



## neilshieh

FlyingHellFish said:


> Very nice indeed! Can you colour it since it's Aluminum? I thought people use brass and steel because aluminum was consider weaker.


what do you mean color it?
We use the brass and steel ones because they come in more standard lengths 2, 2.5, and 3.
These ones are like 1.5" 
They're not weaker but from what I gather you shouldn't tighten it and reinstall too many times though you could easily same the same for brass... I've been using them with no problems and so has bettatail. I know oldpunk doesn't like them, maybe he can chime in why. They're especially nice for miniature regulators though since they're so small.


----------



## flowerfishs

neilshieh said:


> what do you mean color it?
> We use the brass and steel ones because they come in more standard lengths 2, 2.5, and 3.
> These ones are like 1.5"
> They're not weaker but from what I gather you shouldn't tighten it and reinstall too many times though you could easily same the same for brass... I've been using them with no problems and so has bettatail. I know oldpunk doesn't like them, maybe he can chime in why. They're especially nice for miniature regulators though since they're so small.


If that's the 1.5" nipple, I can get one to use on my mini, since I can't find the brass one.


----------



## neilshieh

flowerfishs said:


> If that's the 1.5" nipple, I can get one to use on my mini, since I can't find the brass one.


wait jk these are 1.25" even better though haha. yeah you can but it'll look weird on brass. 2" brass nipple would be better for the sake of color uniformity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs

neilshieh said:


> wait jk these are 1.25" even better though haha. yeah you can but it'll look weird on brass. 2" brass nipple would be better for the sake of color uniformity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2" brass is too long. looks out of balance.
maybe still need more search to get the right one.


----------



## neilshieh

flowerfishs said:


> 2" brass is too long. looks out of balance.
> maybe still need more search to get the right one.


I doubt you'll find a <2" brass one. 
I realize by color you meant coloring the aluminum so that it looks brass. You can but it'll look pretty ugly if you use some sort of metallic paint/spraypaint. Not to mentio it'll chip easily. I think with this one either accept the 2" brass nipple or just go with an aluminum one. I'd go with the former route imo. it can't look that bad...


----------



## flowerfishs

neilshieh said:


> I doubt you'll find a <2" brass one.
> I realize by color you meant coloring the aluminum so that it looks brass. You can but it'll look pretty ugly if you use some sort of metallic paint/spraypaint. Not to mentio it'll chip easily. I think with this one either accept the 2" brass nipple or just go with an aluminum one. I'd go with the former route imo. it can't look that bad...


If get I get this aluminum one, I won't do anything to it. just use it like this. LOL


----------



## flowerfishs

is this the right one for 1/4" OD quick connect?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-SMC-Fitti...511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417eef7117


----------



## neilshieh

its a dark grey color btw. kind of like the slate color for the iphone 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _wastedtime

I am hoping someone could help me out here, I performed a leak test on a regulator using bettatail's post. I isolated the CO2 in the first chamber and the reg started at 900psi. I left it there for about 8 hours and it has very slightly fallen to around 800psi. I checked for leaks around the CGA connections and found nothing. Does this mean the regulator is busted ? Or it stabilizing at 800psi is a good thing? I should also mention that CO2 tank hasnt been filled in a while.


----------



## Charlie 1

_wastedtime said:


> I am hoping someone could help me out here, I performed a leak test on a regulator using bettatail's post. I isolated the CO2 in the first chamber and the reg started at 900psi. I left it there for about 8 hours and it has very slightly fallen to around 800psi. I checked for leaks around the CGA connections and found nothing. Does this mean the regulator is busted ? Or it stabilizing at 800psi is a good thing? I should also mention that CO2 tank hasnt been filled in a while.


800 PSI is usually the normal bottle pressure, this can fluctuate with Temperature.


----------



## randallabrown

_wastedtime said:


> I am hoping someone could help me out here, I performed a leak test on a regulator using bettatail's post. I isolated the CO2 in the first chamber and the reg started at 900psi. I left it there for about 8 hours and it has very slightly fallen to around 800psi. I checked for leaks around the CGA connections and found nothing. Does this mean the regulator is busted ? Or it stabilizing at 800psi is a good thing? I should also mention that CO2 tank hasnt been filled in a while.


I went through the same exercise yesterday and while I witnessed a difference in pressure between having the CO2 tank in my garage (700psi) and inside my house (800psi). Once I turned off the tank, the pressure in the first stage remained constant between the two locations. I filled the first stage in the garage and everything spent the night in my house, the first stage pressure did not change. Once I opened the tank however the first stage climbed to 800psi because the tank has warmed up over night. Understand that this is the first time that I did a leak test so by no means am I an expert.


----------



## _wastedtime

@randallabrownm, @Charlie_1 : You both bring up good points. The temperature had dropped overnight so that might explain the slight drop in pressure.


----------



## alanle

The co2 tank in my garage went up to 1100 psi yesterday. Scary

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie 1

alanle said:


> The co2 tank in my garage went up to 1100 psi yesterday. Scary
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


WOW, what was your temp. during the day?


----------



## alanle

Outside was around 86. The garage must have been 90+

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish

neilshieh said:


> _what do you mean color it?_
> 
> They're not weaker but from what I gather you shouldn't tighten it and reinstall too many times though you could easily same the same for brass... I've been using them with no problems and so has bettatail. I know oldpunk doesn't like them, maybe he can chime in why. They're especially nice for miniature regulators though since they're so small.


You know how people colour aluminum right? They anodize it with a dye. I was asking if you ever thought of adding colour to aluminum. Figure you had a kit and could re-anodizing aluminum at home. Confusing I guess, I mean, you just de-anodized the aluminum.

And, I'm pretty certain aluminum is weaker than steel and brass. You don't see many aluminum fittings. Aluminum is cheaper and easier to work with because its weaker. Not that I think they will pose a program with our use.


----------



## neilshieh

FlyingHellFish said:


> You know how people colour aluminum right? They anodize it with a dye. I was asking if you ever thought of adding colour to aluminum. Figure you had a kit and could re-anodizing aluminum at home. Confusing I guess, I mean, you just de-anodized the aluminum.
> 
> And, I'm pretty certain aluminum is weaker than steel and brass. You don't see many aluminum fittings. Aluminum is cheaper and easier to work with because its weaker. Not that I think they will pose a program with our use.


Yeah I knew about the anodizing part but I assumed normal people don't usually have anodizing materials laying around nor would it be cost effective to go through all that trouble just to anodize an aluminum cga 320. 
An anodizing kit would be interesting to look into. At one point I'd considered nickel plating my own brass fittings but my conclusion was that it'd just be easier to buy them chromed lol. 
You're probably right about aluminum being weaker than brass/steel though for our purposes it shouldn't matter.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

neilshieh said:


> Yeah I knew about the anodizing part but I assumed normal people don't usually have anodizing materials laying around nor would it be cost effective to go through all that trouble just to anodize an aluminum cga 320.


Yes and normal people who have thousands of dollars of retail parts controlling Co2 into a tank of water with aquatic plants.

But a person with a home anodizing kit, no, no, no that be crazy!


----------



## neilshieh

FlyingHellFish said:


> Yes and normal people who have thousands of dollars of retail parts controlling Co2 into a tank of water with aquatic plants.
> 
> But a person with a home anodizing kit, no, no, no that be crazy!


Complete blasphemy I say! I forgot that fish people were not categorized under normal people LOL :twisted:


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Yes and normal people who have thousands of dollars of retail parts controlling Co2 into a tank of water with aquatic plants.
> 
> But a person with a home anodizing kit, no, no, no that be crazy!


That would be some kit!
Anodizing tanks work like a car battery - plates , sulphuric acid, in a nut shell it grows an oxidized coating in a uniformed coating , at which time the coating readily accepts dyes & then sealed.


----------



## AaronT

They also make home chroming kits. It's not cheap though.


----------



## alanle

What are you guys talking about? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh

alanle said:


> What are you guys talking about?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


plating bare metals with either chrome, nickel, or aluminum oxide. Just some chemistry stuff, use electrolysis and the metal ions in the solution will deposit on the cathode. For anodizing you're forming a layer of aluminum oxide with dye molecules embedded.


----------



## Charlie 1

This was relisted at a lower asking price.
I could not find much info on it , perhaps one of the more experienced folks can critique it.
131179570472


----------



## AaronT

Charlie 1 said:


> This was relisted at a lower asking price.
> I could not find much info on it , perhaps one of the more experienced folks can critique it.
> 131179570472


I think Alan had an issue with that seller before where he packaged them poorly and they arrived badly damaged.


----------



## alanle

Charlie 1 said:


> This was relisted at a lower asking price.
> I could not find much info on it , perhaps one of the more experienced folks can critique it.
> 131179570472


Had bad experience with this seller. You can try your luck

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettatail

neilshieh said:


> plating bare metals with either chrome, nickel, or aluminum oxide. Just some chemistry stuff, use electrolysis and the metal ions in the solution will deposit on the cathode. For anodizing you're forming a layer of aluminum oxide with dye molecules embedded.


Hey, do you want the nickle plating kit?
A success but I found it too much work to play with, and I don't want to posion myself....

Metal painting, no, thin paint never stay well on metal/brass....

Chrome plating, no no, to much involved and you don't want the city or whole neighbourhood sue you or kick your family out.

Aluminum anodizing? Not yet try...


----------



## Charlie 1

alanle said:


> Had bad experience with this seller. You can try your luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah I remember your post. I just put it out there if someone is interested , it`s not for me.
I was more asking for you guys to input on the regulator for the benefit of possible interest by others.
I have enough rigs for my needs


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Can one of you tell me how the Hoke metering valve compares to the S series and Parker HR?

The S series is good and everything but the Parker HR is way more precise. Is the Hoke better than the S series?


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Can one of you tell me how the Hoke metering valve compares to the S series and Parker HR?
> 
> The S series is good and everything but the Parker HR is way more precise. Is the Hoke better than the S series?


That`s one thing that boggles my mind - how much precision do we need for our purposes, I`m inclined to guess we over think the required precision.


----------



## neilshieh

Charlie 1 said:


> That`s one thing that boggles my mind - how much precision do we need for our purposes, I`m inclined to guess we over think the required precision.


Yeah it's pretty silly after a point. We're using valves that are overkill. But then again why are we using SS and chromed regs? cheapo single stage brass regulators would get the same job done without EOTD. Sure with these fancy valves you can got into .## bubble/sec but is that even necessary? All it does is leave you with sore fingers from having to turn it so many times to increase by 1 bps. As long as the valve can adjust to the bps you want and keep it steady it's fine. for example... the fabco nv.
On larger volume tanks this is even less relevant because the bps is very large.

@flyinghellfish
For those two valves it'd be irrelevant since you're trying to ask which one is more overkill than the other.


----------



## Bettatail

I am done getting anymore parts or digging/research, actually info of most known good parts are scatter here or there in the forums now, time for me to stop.
The regulators, good and extremely good models from major brands, are all known and all owned by different planted tank hobbyists(except for the Matheson 9400 ultra line, I am the only owner).
The metering valves, you guys all know where to find the info, 
The solenoids, there is no consolidated info thread about them, but mostly known, I will give a list of the major brands that offer the low wattage(low power), slow flow rate(high mopd) solenoids.

Peace.


----------



## AaronT

Bettatail said:


> I am done getting anymore parts or digging/research, actually info of most known good parts are scatter here or there in the forums now, time for me to stop.
> The regulators, good and extremely good models from major brands, are all known and all owned by different planted tank hobbyists(except for the Matheson 9400 ultra line, I am the only owner).
> The metering valves, you guys all know where to find the info,
> The solenoids, there is no consolidated info thread about them, but mostly known, I will give a list of the major brands that offer the low wattage(low power), slow flow rate(high mopd) solenoids.
> 
> Peace.


It can be exhausting trying to keep up with it all. It's good to take a break from hobbies now and then.


----------



## AaronT

Who picked this one up? I had it on my list.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221395664306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## oldpunk78

AaronT said:


> Who picked this one up? I had it on my list.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221395664306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I made them an offer and they excepted. It's in transit. I figured it would go great with the hoke. Same color scheme...

How come you guys didn't just set up a chat room for this? This thread is going to get ridiculously long fast. I don't have time to keep up. Haha


----------



## AaronT

oldpunk78 said:


> I made them an offer and they excepted. It's in transit. I figured it would go great with the hoke. Same color scheme...
> 
> How come you guys didn't just set up a chat room for this? This thread is going to get ridiculously long fast. I don't have time to keep up. Haha


That was a good example of a misspelling in an ad title. IB6000...

The chat room in general is only a few weeks old. We just got it restored after a years long hiatus. 

Yeah, the Hoke being two-tone and all it will look nice.


----------



## oldpunk78

It will be nice putting together a brass unit. I haven't done one in a while.


----------



## Bettatail

AaronT said:


> It can be exhausting trying to keep up with it all. It's good to take a break from hobbies now and then.


I am done doing research on more possible parts, and stop the ebay digging/buying, but not quit bulding the systems.


----------



## bkkebi

What just happen. Did I see drama?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

neilshieh said:


> Yeah it's pretty silly after a point. We're using valves that are overkill. But then again why are we using SS and chromed regs? cheapo single stage brass regulators would get the same job done without EOTD. Sure with these fancy valves you can got into .## bubble/sec but is that even necessary? All it does is leave you with sore fingers from having to turn it so many times to increase by 1 bps. As long as the valve can adjust to the bps you want and keep it steady it's fine. for example... the fabco nv.
> On larger volume tanks this is even less relevant because the bps is very large.
> 
> @flyinghellfish
> For those two valves it'd be irrelevant since you're trying to ask which one is more overkill than the other.


:-s I just wanted to know how many turns the Hoke takes.


----------



## oldpunk78

FlyingHellFish said:


> :-s I just wanted to know how many turns the Hoke takes.


I'll have assembled in a couple days. I will let you know. It's been a while since I've used one.


----------



## neilshieh

FlyingHellFish said:


> :-s I just wanted to know how many turns the Hoke takes.


Sorry  All I remember for hoke millimites was that it took a lot of turns and my hands were pretty tired haha


----------



## mathman

neilshieh said:


> Sorry  All I remember for hoke millimites was that it took a lot of turns and my hands were pretty tired haha


Well, That's good News!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I wish was able to read the graph and numbers to determine how good a metering valve is.

Maybe Bettatails or Oldpunk can chime in, does a lower number in the cv chart guarantee the valve is better? Do you factor in the orifice size too? 

Or is it not possible to know unless the valve is tested?


----------



## AaronT

FlyingHellFish said:


> I wish was able to read the graph and numbers to determine how good a metering valve is.
> 
> Maybe Bettatails or Oldpunk can chime in, does a lower number in the cv chart guarantee the valve is better? Do you factor in the orifice size too?
> 
> Or is it not possible to know unless the valve is tested?


There are several different factors that play into which needle valves are the best.

A good low cv is important. Orifice size also plays a role and is important. The degree of the needle is important.
The number of turns to open the valve is important only because more turns makes it easier to make small adjustments.

The hoke millimite has two different stem angles, a 1° and a 3° stem. The one for sale on ebay right now has a 3° stem, but should still be very suitable for our needs. I'm anxious to hear oldpunk's report on it. 

Honestly, I think the biggest thing that makes a needle valve a quality needle valve is that it never creeps from where it is set. Pretty much all of the ones we use on our builds do not have this issue.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I heard of stem designs where it never makes contact with the media (gas, water, etc) with the added bonus of a "non-raising" needle.

I'm just not understanding how to translate all of those numbers into x bps per second. 

Let assume all the valves we're talking about never "creeps", I want to be able to tell how many turns it takes to reach 3bps from 0bps. 

Some of these metering valves are just "T" fittings with a needle at the end of the fitting. 

So instead of sounding like a fanboys, we can actually list numbers.
You know what I mean?


----------



## oldpunk78

AaronT said:


> There are several different factors that play into which needle valves are the best.
> 
> A good low cv is important. Orifice size also plays a role and is important. The degree of the needle is important.
> The number of turns to open the valve is important only because more turns makes it easier to make small adjustments.
> 
> The hoke millimite has two different stem angles, a 1° and a 3° stem. The one for sale on ebay right now has a 3° stem, but should still be very suitable for our needs. I'm anxious to hear oldpunk's report on it.
> 
> Honestly, I think the biggest thing that makes a needle valve a quality needle valve is that it never creeps from where it is set. Pretty much all of the ones we use on our builds do not have this issue.


One thing you want to try to find is a chart showing a graph of the cv vs turns open. Kevmo did a bunch of testing and from what I remember, this hoke is better than an ideal xx-1-xx series.


----------



## AaronT

oldpunk78 said:


> One thing you want to try to find is a chart showing a graph of the cv vs turns open. Kevmo did a bunch of testing and from what I remember, this hoke is better than an ideal xx-1-xx series.


Definitely. The number of turns is really important. IMO that's what stops the Swageloks from being better contenders. I believe they are only 9 turns full open and also do not have shut-off service.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

....Oh I see.


----------



## AaronT

I love it Mathman.  The compact configurations are so much more appealing to me. 

I also love those parker fittings with the seal tape already installed.


----------



## mathman

AaronT said:


> I love it Mathman.  The compact configurations are so much more appealing to me.
> 
> I also love those parker fittings with the seal tape already installed.


Thanks buddy! I am really liking the compact design too. I'll be using the 1/8" OD tubing rather than the 1/4" OD. We will see what happens.


----------



## alanle

neilshieh said:


> that's a very interesting design Christian! It's always nice when people try new configuration rather than the same old stuff all the time.
> 
> The fun part with these compact designs is figuring out how to screw the darn thing together LOL


Screw the left needle valve along with the 2 elbows to the solenoids first, then screw the right needle valve to the other elbow separately, then screw it to the "T" fitting, then screw the 1/4 hex to the solenoid and screw the whole postbody to the reg all at once.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle

I broke my record for not buying anything for 2 weeks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT

alanle said:


> I broke my record for not buying anything for 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It helps that Ebay is pretty barren right now.


----------



## _wastedtime

Is this any good ? 141279310794. It is a Matheson 3813.


----------



## flowerfishs

_wastedtime said:


> Is this any good ? 141279310794. It is a Matheson 3813.


That's a good one, but not consider to be a good deal.


----------



## bkkebi

_wastedtime said:


> Is this any good ? 141279310794. It is a Matheson 3813.


Something wrong with the gauges, it suppose to set to 0, but goes far beyond that. Any expert advise?


----------



## neilshieh

bkkebi said:


> Something wrong with the gauges, it suppose to set to 0, but goes far beyond that. Any expert advise?


Blown gauge. it went past the max and then is already at the 0 again. There is a slight possibility that someone opened up the gauge cover and moved over the needle (yes if you are wondering I've come across a gauge like that lol. pushed it back over the limiter and it worked fine) but highly unlikely.


----------



## alanle

Hummmm where's the regulator?
161297737525

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78

This solenoid may be cooler than yours. 4 green leds (visible from all angles) and 1 yellow on the din.


----------



## AaronT

oldpunk78 said:


> This solenoid may be cooler than yours. 4 green leds (visible from all angles) and 1 yellow on the din.


Nice. Did you do that yourself?


----------



## oldpunk78

AaronT said:


> Nice. Did you do that yourself?


No. It was an accident. It's a burkert 0200 that has leds built in. I was like, hmm... I wonder whats that's for? I had no idea till I plugged it in. I knew the din had an led. I kinda wish I had picked one up without it.


----------



## alanle

Who got this?
271471770180

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish

oldpunk78 said:


> No. It was an accident. It's a burkert 0200 that has leds built in. I was like, hmm... I wonder whats that's for? I had no idea till I plugged it in. I knew the din had an led. I kinda wish I had picked one up without it.


Where you see that? I want that solenoid! I'll gladly take that off your hands good sir.

@Matheson 3800

That not even at zero, it's completely pass the max and is hovering at the end. There zero psi and - 30 psi in a vacuum, which is a bit more expensive than the normal gauges. The price is high and if you want stock Matheson gauges (way overpriced) then the system will cost you a lot more.

Also, I think that an older 3800 as the newer ones have blue knobs.

@Mathman

That an awesome configuration for a post-body, have you tried out the Hoke? How does it compare to the Parker?


----------



## AaronT

alanle said:


> Who got this?
> 271471770180
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Whoever did is a savy searcher.  No, it wasn't me.


----------



## alanle

111340194555

This is a nice find.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish

AaronT said:


> Whoever did is a savy searcher.  No, it wasn't me.


OMG, that is good! Who brought this? I bet one of you guys was some national champion easter egg finder.


----------



## AaronT

Really nice builds guys! Do you guys mind if I split your builds out into separate threads? i.e. Mathman's Regulator Builds and Flowerfishes Regulator Builds or something of that nature?


----------



## oldpunk78

AaronT said:


> Really nice builds guys! Do you guys mind if I split your builds out into separate threads? i.e. Mathman's Regulator Builds and Flowerfishes Regulator Builds or something of that nature?


Go for it. I'd just do like a build thread though instead of multiple. It's just so darn tempting to post pics of your stuff. Haha


----------



## AaronT

oldpunk78 said:


> Go for it. I'd just do like a build thread though instead of multiple. It's just so darn tempting to post pics of your stuff. Haha


That works for me. Everyone else cool with that?


----------



## mathman

AaronT said:


> That works for me. Everyone else cool with that?


I like the idea too Aaron. In fact, it was suggested before that we should start a new thread where we can all show case our builds.

Can't wait to see all of you post pictures!


----------



## AaronT

Okay, I split it out as neatly as I could. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-build-thread-completed-ongoing-projects.html


----------



## _wastedtime

Are there any 1/8" npt metering valves on ebay? I am leaning towards ordering an ideal but want to consider ebay first


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> Are there any 1/8" npt metering valves on ebay? I am leaning towards ordering an ideal but want to consider ebay first


The only one I'm aware of is the Hoke brass one that's been on there for a while. It's not full 1/8" npt though. The output is 1/8" tube and you'll need an adapter.


----------



## _wastedtime

AaronT said:


> The only one I'm aware of is the Hoke brass one that's been on there for a while. It's not full 1/8" npt though. The output is 1/8" tube and you'll need an adapter.


Yes I saw that one. ebay is barren now


----------



## FlyingHellFish

40 dollars buy it now, new stainless steel dual stage regulator by Veriflo.

This is a older production DSG 750 stainless steel by Veriflo Parker. Looks new, looks decent, the actual model is no longer in production though.

Enjoy you vultures!

VERIFLO DSG750S-7P-V3-40-4 *NEW*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERIFLO-DSG...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item4ab3546b2e

eBay item number:320836234030


----------



## mathman

FlyingHellFish said:


> 40 dollars buy it now, new stainless steel dual stage regulator by Veriflo.
> 
> This is a older production DSG 750 stainless steel by Veriflo Parker. Looks new, looks decent, the actual model is no longer in production though.
> 
> Enjoy you vultures!
> 
> VERIFLO DSG750S-7P-V3-40-4 *NEW*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERIFLO-DSG...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item4ab3546b2e
> 
> eBay item number:320836234030


Not bad...


----------



## Charlie 1

mathman said:


> Not bad...


LP gauge 0-30-What is the max output?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Most likely half of the max on the gauge. This regulator is too old for a pdf. I think it could do normal diffusers and reactor, but no two outputs or atomizer. 

Circle around the regulator you vultures!


----------



## AaronT

All gone already. Nice find.  Even if it's 15 psi it's fine to use with a reactor style diffusion.


----------



## oldpunk78

AaronT said:


> All gone already. Nice find.  Even if it's 15 psi it's fine to use with a reactor style diffusion.


That regulator does 30psi. Those veriflo units are an exception. Nice find.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Enjoy whoever brought that. Hopefully it's someone in our group here.


----------



## _wastedtime

What do you guys think of this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/321068473373


----------



## neilshieh

_wastedtime said:


> What do you guys think of this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/321068473373


it's a concoa 212. It's a good dual stage but very bulky/big. You'll see what i mean when you get it. It'd be like the victor vts 450 compared to the victor vts 252


----------



## oldpunk78

_wastedtime said:


> What do you guys think of this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/321068473373


Stay away from that inlet. It's fine if the unit is new but used has a really high fail rate.


----------



## _wastedtime

I lowballed him on the best offer and he accepted...  . Oh well... I wish i had never found this thread... Ill be broke soon at this rate..


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> I lowballed him on the best offer and he accepted...  . Oh well... I wish i had never found this thread... Ill be broke soon at this rate..


At least they have a 14 day return policy if it is blown. Look for regs with a 580 connection if you plan to buy used. They've been used with inert gases.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

_wastedtime said:


> I lowballed him on the best offer and he accepted...  . Oh well... I wish i had never found this thread... Ill be broke soon at this rate..


Don't give up just yet, the regulator might still be fine. It's a bit of a gamble buying regulators w/ o2 because of the wear and tear of the gas. I took a look at that listing, the 212 looks decent. It's by no means new but it's not some door stopper either.

Just leak test it and see if the pressure is stable. Good luck!


----------



## YellowSno

111349002819

Can this be used for our purpose??


----------



## mathman

YellowSno said:


> 111349002819
> 
> Can this be used for our purpose??


Forget about it...it is busted.










This regulator is listed as "not working and for parts". Look closely at the gauges it's missing parts.


----------



## _wastedtime

For anyone wanting to do a brass build

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Praxair-gas-regulator-CGA-580-model-1097512-580-/131124208990


----------



## neilshieh

for our friends in canada or well i guess the US too... lol

a nice victor hpt 500 for cheapest I've seen it in a long while.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HPTC500-40-...rg=20131231084308&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=360920149252


----------



## neilshieh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNION-CARBI...766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd7eb6bd6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Air-product...167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c95900d7


----------



## AaronT

neilshieh said:


> for our friends in canada or well i guess the US too... lol
> 
> a nice victor hpt 500 for cheapest I've seen it in a long while.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HPTC500-40-...rg=20131231084308&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=360920149252


It has an oxygen CGA though.


----------



## neilshieh

AaronT said:


> It has an oxygen CGA though.


eh. nci sales is a very reputable and honest seller. they listed this as working so if theres any problems no worries about getting it replaced or refunded.

also thats a cga 350 fitting, whoever was using it replaced the 540 oxygen fitting with the 350. 350 deals with much less reactive gases. id buy this regulator if it was in my price range. just my two cents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clopez1

FlyingHellFish said:


> 40 dollars buy it now, new stainless steel dual stage regulator by Veriflo.
> 
> This is a older production DSG 750 stainless steel by Veriflo Parker. Looks new, looks decent, the actual model is no longer in production though.
> 
> Enjoy you vultures!
> 
> VERIFLO DSG750S-7P-V3-40-4 *NEW*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERIFLO-DSG...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item4ab3546b2e
> 
> eBay item number:320836234030


I got one from the same seller but brass.. 2 left at $40, anyone have any info on this regulator? I can't seem to find any.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320836233981?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AaronT

neilshieh said:


> eh. nci sales is a very reputable and honest seller. they listed this as working so if theres any problems no worries about getting it replaced or refunded.
> 
> also thats a cga 350 fitting, whoever was using it replaced the 540 oxygen fitting with the 350. 350 deals with much less reactive gases. id buy this regulator if it was in my price range. just my two cents
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know about that seller's reputation. I see a lot of listings under them.


----------



## AaronT

I'm bumping this one again. They told me they'll take $60 so they might actually take less. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281257150494?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AaronT

clopez1 said:


> I got one from the same seller but brass.. 2 left at $40, anyone have any info on this regulator? I can't seem to find any.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320836233981?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It's a nice one. It's just the older model IR6000 series. You likely won't find info online.


----------



## clopez1

Thanks, I have been putting all the numbers and letters everywhere to get something and got nada. Glad to hear it's a good deal considering my last disappointment.


----------



## oldpunk78

Anyone find a part number for the veriflo aluminum knob? All I can ever find is a 'm' option in pdfs for metal knob. It would look so cool on this ir6200 I'm working on.


----------



## AaronT

oldpunk78 said:


> Anyone find a part number for the veriflo aluminum knob? All I can ever find is a 'm' option in pdfs for metal knob. It would look so cool on this ir6200 I'm working on.


I was thinking the same thing. You need that gold one badly.  There's a used one on ebay right now, but the knob is all scratched up.


----------



## oldpunk78

AaronT said:


> I was thinking the same thing. You need that gold one badly.  There's a used one on ebay right now, but the knob is all scratched up.


Ya, I've considered that option. I just can't put a beat up knob on a new reg though. I also can't find any decent looking ones for less than $50. I don't really want to pay more than $20 for it.


----------



## YellowSno

clopez1 said:


> I got one from the same seller but brass.. 2 left at $40, anyone have any info on this regulator? I can't seem to find any.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320836233981?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hummm if I'm not mistaken the max output is 15 on that right??


----------



## clopez1

I believe so, I built a reactor so I doubt I need more than about 10 psi.

This may be a dumb question but on the pic the gauges are on the regulator. Since it's never been used before I don't have to mess with them right? I mean I will test the regulator but no need to take them off and put any Teflon or anything?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

AaronT said:


> It's a nice one. It's just the older model IR6000 series. You likely won't find info online.


How do you quote two post? Anyways, clopez1, care with the brass version. Like I said, those regulators are super old, you won't find any info because its too old.

I been helping someone local with searching for ebay deals. I went back into the old routine of searching and came up some decent deals. 
Here is the first offers, I didn't counter offer but you guys can try your link.


----------



## clopez1

I like the air products reg but that shipping is high.

What do you mean by care with the brass version?


----------



## AaronT

To quote an extra post copy and paste and put the quote between these brackets without the spaces. [quote ] Hi [/quote ] and it will look like this:


> Hi


You can also say


FlyingHellFish said:


> Hi [/quote ] and it will look like this:
> 
> 
> FlyingHellFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
Click to expand...


----------



## FlyingHellFish

clopez1 said:


> I like the air products reg but that shipping is high.
> 
> What do you mean by care with the brass version?


You brought the brass version, I linked the Stainless steel version because I suppose SS would age better. It doesn't matter honestly, I was talking more about old used regulators and the materials used. The majority of regulators have ss on the inside, chrome brass outside. Yours should be fine.

Remember, that is the first counter offer, these guys will go lower. You have 3 offers and they have 3 counter offers, the price on the pictures are numero uno.

What you don't want to buy is a regulator that super old, and been service with oxygen. Now that a no-no-no. Unless you a gambler.

*Aaron* - It didn't work for me, this template you guys use for the forum is strange. I can do it on TPT, but not here.

Anyways, if you guys want replacement knobs, ask the distributor for the repair kit or just the knob itself. Matheson 3800 - 3120 series are 10 plus ship. The guy I email couldn't find the knob number either but had surplus. This is way way way back in the day when I wanted to spray paint the knob red.

Look for the local distributor, send out an email asking for one, can't hurt.


----------



## clopez1

FlyingHellFish said:


> You brought the brass version, I linked the Stainless steel version because I suppose SS would age better. It doesn't matter honestly, I was talking more about old used regulators and the materials used. The majority of regulators have ss on the inside, chrome brass outside. Yours should be fine.
> 
> What you don't want to buy is a regulator that super old, and been service with oxygen. Now that a no-no-no. Unless you a gambler.


Ahh ok.. Had me worried for a moment. I'm gun shy now. You know what they say once bitten..


----------



## oldpunk78

Something tells me that a gold anodized aluminum knob from $1000 regulator is going to be 10 bucks.


----------



## clopez1

Got to pay for dat bling!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

oldpunk78 said:


> Something tells me that a gold anodized aluminum knob from $1000 regulator is going to be 10 bucks.


Might even be more, the blue knob from a Matheson 3120 series is 10. And that was just the guy throwing a price out there. You can't even replace adjustment knob on some regulators like the 312', you got rip off the front sticker.

Don't most regulators have a pdf on replacement parts?


----------



## bbjai

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum and is in the process of building a co2 rig. Would like to find out if regulators with CGA 280 have a high fail rate like regulators that came with CGA 540 fittings were bought and lots of people had problems with it after ward. Any help is appreciated


----------



## bbjai

neilshieh said:


> for our friends in canada or well i guess the US too... lol
> 
> a nice victor hpt 500 for cheapest I've seen it in a long while.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HPTC500-40-...rg=20131231084308&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=360920149252


That outlet psi gauge looks to be only up to 60. does it mean this has a low outlet psi?


----------



## _wastedtime

Anyone know how to wildcard searches on ebay ? looks like they aren't supporting them anymore.

I typically search for "regulator *580". Cant do that anymore X(


----------



## AaronT

bbjai said:


> That outlet psi gauge looks to be only up to 60. does it mean this has a low outlet psi?


The dash 40 in the model number indicates a max pressure of 40 psi, which is more than adequate for our purposes.

A cga 280 fitting is for medical breathing mixtures and could therefore contain oxygen so I'd be a bit wary of it. Make sure you can return it if need be.


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> Anyone know how to wildcard searches on ebay ? looks like they aren't supporting them anymore.
> 
> I typically search for "regulator *580". Cant do that anymore X(


Yes, I believe it no longer works. It makes absolutely no sense to me to make it harder for users to search ebay. They make more money when folks sell things at a higher rate.


----------



## _wastedtime

The wildcard search still works on their mobile site... Still a pain when you are going through 70+ pages.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Oxygen regulators once service with another gas just cant be oxygen regulators again right? I'm getting conflicted info here. 

Most if not all of the regulators we aim for have stainless steel diaphragm, is that not enough?

I'm almost certain I seen some of Bettatail's build with Western Medical regulators. Is there still a danger of oxygen residue? 

I mean, yes, no, maybe so? I'm so confused here, I don't know what I'm looking for. This is like prom night all over again.


----------



## bbjai

sorry some noobie question about solenoids. I'm not really sure what solenoid requirements i need besides 1/8 npt and 110v? I might be answering my own quesiton but since this is 12v im guessing canadians cant use this?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burkert-6011...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0c2afb6b&_uhb=1


----------



## neilshieh

bbjai said:


> sorry some noobie question about solenoids. I'm not really sure what solenoid requirements i need besides 1/8 npt and 110v? I might be answering my own quesiton but since this is 12v im guessing canadians cant use this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burkert-6011...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0c2afb6b&_uhb=1


nope that isn't 1/8 npt ported.


----------



## bbjai

awww  I have no idea where to start

can anyone link a solenoid as an example?


----------



## clopez1

Here's an example..I have one of these. They don't have any left but figured it will help you see what to look for. you want something that's 12v or 24v and about 4 watts or less.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360913100798?_trksid=p2059212.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AaronT

bbjai said:


> sorry some noobie question about solenoids. I'm not really sure what solenoid requirements i need besides 1/8 npt and 110v? I might be answering my own quesiton but since this is 12v im guessing canadians cant use this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burkert-6011...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0c2afb6b&_uhb=1


A solenoid that runs on 12v DC current requires an AC / DC power adapter that converts the AC power to 12 volts of DC power.

What current does Canada use?


----------



## bbjai

we run the same i think 120v/240v

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360913100798?_trksid=p2059212.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

for that solenoid how would you wire it to an outlet? (i am not a very handy individual)


----------



## clopez1

I got a 24vDC adapter from ebay.

Here's a good solenoid, 12VDC 3W
http://www.smcpneumatics.com/VDW21-6F-1-01N.html


----------



## bbjai

clopez1 said:


> I got a 24vDC adapter from ebay.
> 
> Here's a good solenoid, 12VDC 3W
> http://www.smcpneumatics.com/VDW21-6F-1-01N.html


I just emailed them to find out if they ship to canada. hopefully they do


----------



## clopez1

I hope they do.. I'll cross my fingers for you.

try here. http://www.smcpneumatics.ca/en.aspx Canadian link.


----------



## bbjai

question about wiring choice of the smc vdw or any solenoid. With grommet i have to solder i am guessing to a cable oulet and the faston is a plug in type for a dc adapter like a wall wart? Which of the two would be better for a not so gifted DIY person lol.


----------



## ryu1

Any difference in gauges that is liquid filled vs one without? Is one better than the other? Price seems reasonable in ebay. Liquid filled one looks cool


----------



## clopez1

bbjai said:


> question about wiring choice of the smc vdw or any solenoid. With grommet i have to solder i am guessing to a cable oulet and the faston is a plug in type for a dc adapter like a wall wart? Which of the two would be better for a not so gifted DIY person lol.


I like the Faston terminal / Molded.. Get 2 female quick connectors to attach the power supply and done.


----------



## bbjai

oh man the smc solenoid is triple the price here in canada


----------



## clopez1

That bites.


----------



## Charlie 1

bbjai said:


> oh man the smc solenoid is triple the price here in canada


I`m curious, what price did you get?


----------



## bbjai

$65+13% sales tax shipping included comes to about $74


----------



## clopez1

That is awful.


----------



## bbjai

lol yea sorta got me depressed i have my valve and regulator on the way but solenoid is a no go


----------



## clopez1

Is there a WTB section? If so you could see if maybe another member from Canada may have one to sell?


----------



## Charlie 1

bbjai said:


> $65+13% sales tax shipping included comes to about $74


 few weeks ago I got a quote for 45.00 here in beautiful Ottawa,might want to check around , even so it was 2x the US price, but I figure shipping etc .would make it almost even.


----------



## bbjai

is that plus shipping?


----------



## Charlie 1

bbjai said:


> is that plus shipping?


No, they are local distributers, chances they are in your neck of the wood
http://www.bdi-canada.com/


----------



## bbjai

thats the place i called they told me 65 bucks >_< in scarborough


----------



## Charlie 1

bbjai said:


> thats the place i called they told me 65 bucks >_< in scarborough


maybe my guy did not include shipping, but I don`t think it should be any, if I`m picking it up, that said I wont pay that for it.
try these guys in North York
TRC 
260 Wildcat Road
North York, ON M3J 2N5 
Phone: 416-663- 9400


----------



## bbjai

Hi Charlie That place is perfect. Thanks so much.


----------



## clopez1

So you're good for a solenoid now?


----------



## bbjai

hehe yup i think its a fair price because never know if ill incur import charges if i ship from usa. $40.30 not bad it beats $65 =D. There was another place a member gave me and even if i shipped 3 units each one would cost $37 without knowing how much customs i have to pay.


----------



## clopez1

Not bad, it'll be new so you wont have to gamble on eBay, speaking of which my eBay seller just shipped off my regulator!


----------



## Charlie 1

bbjai said:


> Hi Charlie That place is perfect. Thanks so much.


You are welcome, glad you got one at a fair price.


----------



## _wastedtime

Some cheap solenoids.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clippard-MME-2PDS-Maximatic-Solenoid-Valve-A34-/111248347280. does anyone know how to wire these ?


----------



## bbjai

_wastedtime said:


> Some cheap solenoids.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clippard-MME-2PDS-Maximatic-Solenoid-Valve-A34-/111248347280. does anyone know how to wire these ?


http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7783-How-to-wire-a-Burkert-type-6011-solenoid

might be same as this


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> Some cheap solenoids.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clippard-MME-2PDS-Maximatic-Solenoid-Valve-A34-/111248347280. does anyone know how to wire these ?


These work for some time, but have a high failure rate after 1-2 years. It's one of the reasons folks started seeking out better solutions like the burkerts.

You'd also need the DIN connectors for those clippards and the wiring is indeed similar to wiring the DIN on the burkerts.

All that is not to say they won't work. Just don't expect them to last a lifetime.


----------



## clopez1

At that price buy 4 and you're covered for 8 years.


----------



## Charlie 1

clopez1 said:


> At that price buy 4 and you're covered for 8 years.



Personally , I have read a lot of post about those solenoids, I can say after having used them almost exclusively for several years I only had one fail just recently after nearly 8 years in service, sure I had a few blocked from debris. I don`t doubt the failure rate reported but I doubt it`s as bad as we make it out to be. That said I just bought 3 of the highly touted burkert 6011 since I was able to procure them at a competitive price to what I pay for clippards in Canada 
Regards


----------



## clopez1

I hope the burkerts serve you well.. I have never used a solenoid so I can't comment on what's good or bad..I have a parker that hopefully I will be using soon.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Rofl bbjai! "Does your friend need..." 

Anyways, for the CGA 320, get the stainless steel nut and nipple from Parker. We got a place not too far from Toronto, ask Charlie for the part number. I gave it to him and I can't seem to find it now. Check out his build to see the set, pretty solid fittings.


----------



## AaronT

Charlie 1 said:


> Personally , I have read a lot of post about those solenoids, I can say after having used them almost exclusively for several years I only had one fail just recently after nearly 8 years in service, sure I had a few blocked from debris. I don`t doubt the failure rate reported but I doubt it`s as bad as we make it out to be. That said I just bought 3 of the highly touted burkert 6011 since I was able to procure them at a competitive price to what I pay for clippards in Canada
> Regards


True, it's not as though they die after 3 weeks, but they do eventually die. The Clippard mouse solenoids can be found for a good deal and are way better though.

I used to use these Clippard MN solenoids and they worked for about 2 years and then they weren't stopping CO2 anymore and I couldn't figure out why until I searched around the forums.

Until I recently sold that setup I had a Burkert 6011 running for 3 years with no issues.


----------



## Charlie 1

I don`t know if these are good for our purposes ,one of the experienced guys can advise, just sharing in the event they are.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/23120423492...rkparms=gh1g=I231204234926.N8.S1.M1373.R1.TR6


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Charlie 1 said:


> I don`t know if these are good for our purposes ,one of the experienced guys can advise, just sharing in the event they are.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/23120423492...rkparms=gh1g=I231204234926.N8.S1.M1373.R1.TR6


Pass, it's higher flow than what we use. Parker NS, NM, NL, think of them as Swagelok S, M, and L


----------



## bkkebi

+1 on the Burkert solenoid. I have been using it for 3+ years no issues. There is a few members selling the solenoid here and TPT.


----------



## Charlest

Why don't you boys ever get into high purity parmers?

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkkebi

Charlest said:


> Why don't you boys ever get into high purity parmers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


Clarification?


----------



## Charlest

Cole parmers. . The cream of the crop when it comes to dual stage regulators

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT

Charlest said:


> Cole parmers. . The cream of the crop when it comes to dual stage regulators
> 
> Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


I only see 2 on Ebay right now and they are single stage and too much money. Looks like they are the same thing as Airgas so their high-end ones should be the Parker IR6000 body, which many of us have built.

Do you see more available than I can find?


----------



## Charlest

http://www.coleparmer.com/Category/...6&Page=1&AppliedFilters=2000161576,4294673709

I'm more referring to lab grade research regulators. I don't even want to hear about price from you guys : P I've seen some of the sales on high end regs 6-700 bucks.

People like them just curious hypnotists pushed the envolope.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbjai

FlyingHellFish said:


> Rofl bbjai! "Does your friend need..."
> 
> Anyways, for the CGA 320, get the stainless steel nut and nipple from Parker. We got a place not too far from Toronto, ask Charlie for the part number. I gave it to him and I can't seem to find it now. Check out his build to see the set, pretty solid fittings.


LOl well you said you had a friend building a setup too hahah i thought we could save money together i didnt mean to make it sound sexual rofl.

@charlie1 
Charlieee can i have the cga 320 fitting parts number and where to buy it please <3


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Charlest said:


> Cole parmers. . The cream of the crop when it comes to dual stage regulators
> 
> Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


ROFL, cream of the crop after harvest maybe. You guys want high end? Better than Parker IR? Rarer than algae in Amano's private tanks?

You want the Matheson Ultra-line series or it's rebranded APTech regulator. Why? NPT ports on a VCR Ultra ultra ultra.... high purity regulator.










Charlest, all of the regulators you see us using are high purity regulators.

@Charlie - Can you look through your PM and give him the number. It should the pm I sent you when you ask me. I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Charlie 1

bbjai said:


> LOl well you said you had a friend building a setup too hahah i thought we could save money together i didnt mean to make it sound sexual rofl.
> 
> @charlie1
> Charlieee can i have the cga 320 fitting parts number and where to buy it please <3


This is the info flyinghellfish sent me

320 Nipple and Nut

Nipple Model Number
56-32-4M2-40 = 1/4 NPT Male , 2-1/4inch length 
Part Number
44800322

Nut Model Number
55-320-3

Nut Part Number
44800219
I ended up buying mine from Zoro tools, had it shipped to a friend in the US who forwarded it to me , since Zoro US will not ship to Canada
http://www.zoro.com/i/G4800643/?category=6438


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I thought I sent you the Parker distributor in brampton? I'll dig through my folders some more.

I got this in the mail today..... 40 bucks, guess what regulator it is.


----------



## bbjai

thx flying that would help since i dont have a friend in US to ship to. and thx charlie for those nipple and nuts  

@flying is that the veriflooooo?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

bbjai said:


> thx flying that would help since i dont have a friend in US to ship to. and thx charlie for those nipple and nuts
> 
> @flying is that the veriflooooo?


Yo, maybe we can save on shipping, I need a set too. It's 10 dollar fed ex, no custom of course, and if it's the same guy, then he will know me.

And noooo, it's not the Veriflo 40 dollar new SS, I really did give that deal away. I'm surprise you didn't buy it, I sent it to you and here.

My new regulator is red.... I just realize it came with a 4 port 1/4NPT manifold, awesome.


----------



## bbjai

@flyinghellfish

flying can you order up the cga 320 and my fittings too (since you'll probably need them right)? I live like right next to you prob 5 mins away on midland and lawrence. i wouldnt mind picking them up from you and having a look at your beauties at the same time, if you let me. My hoke and regulator should be here in the next two weeks (touch wood).


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I can do that yeah, but for the fittings you have to show me what post body you want. Its based on preference, so let me know what solenoid and how you want to hook up your hoke. 

I'm getting the sense we're clogging this thread up, just pm me on the local forum. And I really recommend you get your fittings from Swagelok, there is very small difference in price.


----------



## AaronT

Charlest said:


> http://www.coleparmer.com/Category/...6&Page=1&AppliedFilters=2000161576,4294673709
> 
> I'm more referring to lab grade research regulators. I don't even want to hear about price from you guys : P I've seen some of the sales on high end regs 6-700 bucks.
> 
> People like them just curious hypnotists pushed the envolope.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


Yup, those are the same as the ones we use, just rebranded. The Airgas builds I'm working on are the same ones and I paid nowhere near $1400 for each one.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ You forgot to mention that you have 3 of those 1,4000 dollar regulators. That like having a Bugatti parked in front of your Bugatti, blocking your own Bugatti. 

Cream of the crop? Or maybe owner of the entire field?


----------



## mathman

The "3 stooges". I remember seeing your thread..heck I even subscribed to it.


----------



## bbjai

Sorry have a question regarding voltage. Trying to choose the right one for my solenoid. 

Vac vs Vdc can anyone explain to me the difference? To my understanding vdc is battery power? This voltage choice will be for a faston terminal.
Im just worried about buying the wrong voltage and blowing the solenoid. Here are the six choices i have to make:
100vac
200vac
110vac
220vac
24vdc
12vdc


----------



## oldpunk78

Ac vs dc current. You either want like 110ac or 6-24dc. Ac is what's in your house. DC is like your car battery. You'll need an adapter for anything other than 110ac. The ac adapters are harder to find than the dc.


----------



## bbjai

Thank you oldpunk so that means DC is what i should use. Easier to find means easier to replace


----------



## AaronT

bbjai said:


> Thank you oldpunk so that means DC is what i should use. Easier to find means easier to replace


Do you already have a solenoid? If so, the one you should use will be indicated in the literature and / or model number.


----------



## flowerfishs

Swagelok m series metering valve

121342076401


----------



## mathman

Scott Stainless steel:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161300213952


----------



## AaronT

30% off flash sale @ www.zoro.com today. The sale is only for 3 hours.


----------



## clopez1

So I was checking tracking on my regulator to find they put a 1 where an i is supposed to be for my lot number. Had to change my delivery for a hold so tomorrow I go to UPS to get my reg. Lesson always check the ship to address.


----------



## bkkebi

AaronT said:


> 30% off flash sale @ www.zoro.com today. The sale is only for 3 hours.


What kind of items should we stock up on? CGA, check valves? Fittings?


----------



## Charlie 1

bkkebi said:


> What kind of items should we stock up on? CGA, check valves? Fittings?


Have to buy a fair bit - 200.00 or more


----------



## bkkebi

Charlie 1 said:


> Have to buy a fair bit - 200.00 or more


Its like $60 off $200. Not bad.


----------



## _wastedtime

Could we pool an order ? I need a CGA 320 nipple and a SMC check valve


----------



## Bettatail

Received the kip solenoids the day before yesterday, 45 pieces, 12V DC, 3 watts, stainless steel.


I bought them $8 each, plus shipping is about $9 each, they are the same faith as SMC stainless steel VDW21 solenoid as year.

AND, BECAREFUL WHAT YOU DELETE.


----------



## oldpunk78

Are those part of the parker family?


----------



## Bettatail

oldpunk78 said:


> Are those part of the parker family?


very likely, look similar to parker skinner series, the 3 watts model.


----------



## bbjai

are they 1/8 npt?


----------



## Bettatail

bbjai said:


> are they 1/8 npt?


they are,


----------



## AaronT

Bettatail - A reminder that this thread is not for sales of any sort. Please keep your posts in forums other than the For Sale forum informational only. If you wish to share solenoids with others please start a For Sale thread and post a definite price.


----------



## Bettatail

AaronT said:


> Bettatail - A reminder that this thread is not for sales of any sort. Please keep your posts in forums other than the For Sale forum informational only. If you wish to share solenoids with others please start a For Sale thread and post a definite price.


It is in the for sale thread, not here though, in TPT.


----------



## AaronT

Bettatail said:


> It is in the for sale thread, not here though, in TPT.


It's okay to post here too, just not in this thread. Please no more sales discussion.


----------



## Bettatail

AaronT said:


> It's okay to post here too, just not in this thread. Please no more sales discussion.


what you just delete?
I DON'T THINK WHAT YOU JUST DELETED IS SALE RELATED, NOW YOU WANT ME TO SCREEN COPY EVERY POST FOR BACK UP??

AND THERE ARE PM'S, YOU ARE WELCOME TO BRING THEM OUT, SO PPL KNOW WHAT HAPPEN AND WHEN DID IT START.
I really don't want to get in any argument, but you are covering up too much and deleting whatever you want.


----------



## _wastedtime

Ok steering this back... do you guys always use teflon tape on stainless steel connections ? I have some superlok fittings that have a steep taper. Is it better to use tape or can I get by with some loctite 271 ?

I'd prefer to use the loctite because its much cleaner.


----------



## oldpunk78

Bettatail said:


> very likely, look similar to parker skinner series, the 3 watts model.


Here's a 3w parker


----------



## Bettatail

oldpunk78 said:


> Here's a 3w parker


twins is what I can say.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

3 Cheers for Bettatails! Thanks for keeping the price low, this is perfect timing for me and my clients? (I'm helping them, but they're not paying me) .... friends? 

And relax Aaron, it's a deal thread right? We're all friends here.

PS - Josh, has anyone else seen your Parker IR build? This is the part where art goes into building a Co2 build, you guys will know what I mean when he post it.


----------



## AaronT

Bettatail said:


> what you just delete?
> I DON'T THINK WHAT YOU JUST DELETED IS SALE RELATED, NOW YOU WANT ME TO SCREEN COPY EVERY POST FOR BACK UP??
> 
> AND THERE ARE PM'S, YOU ARE WELCOME TO BRING THEM OUT, SO PPL KNOW WHAT HAPPEN AND WHEN DID IT START.
> I really don't want to get in any argument, but you are covering up too much and deleting whatever you want.


All you need to do is please not repost things that were edited. IMO it was a sales related comment. I deleted it once for that reason and stated as much in the "Reason for Editing" Feel free to put it in your sale thread.


----------



## oldpunk78

I hate to say it but I think falls under reselling which is against forum rules here. It might be an issue even though this is more of a act of kindness than anything else. 

(I guess it's not my place to make that comment but perhaps the admin can bend the rules for someone just trying to help others)


----------



## AaronT

oldpunk78 said:


> I hate to say it but I think falls under reselling which is against forum rules here. It might be an issue even though this is more of a act of kindness than anything else.
> 
> (I guess it's not my place to make that comment but perhaps the admin can bend the rules for someone just trying to help others)


No, it is your place to comment. The rules are there to keep APC informative foremost and to keep things fair. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Bettatail

AaronT said:


> All you need to do is please not repost things that were edited. IMO it was a sales related comment. I deleted it once for that reason and stated as much in the "Reason for Editing" Feel free to put it in your sale thread.


just stop manipulating, I screen copy anything I post now.


----------



## Bettatail

oldpunk78 said:


> I hate to say it but I think falls under reselling which is against forum rules here. It might be an issue even though this is more of a act of kindness than anything else.
> 
> (I guess it's not my place to make that comment but perhaps the admin can bend the rules for someone just trying to help others)


if the rules can be bend for me, I am the special, but unfortunately, I am not or not trying to be one.
what happen was whatever deleted, then I repost part of it which not against the rule, but again deleted, something just wanted to be covered, manipulating is what I can say.

I have to start copying the screen for every post, not good.


----------



## AaronT

Bettatail said:


> if the rules can be bend for me, I am the special, but unfortunately, I am not or not trying to be one.
> what happen was whatever deleted, then I repost part of it which not against the rule, but again deleted, something just wanted to be covered, manipulating is what I can say.


If it was deleted a first time it was done so for a reason. Posting threats to not purchase solenoids to sell for profit because you've bought them all is not a relevant discussion point.

Lest anyone accuse me of manipulating I have deleted the posts by the user "aaronS." It was another member who signed up under an extra ID just to post those comments and I feel quite foolish for responding at all.


----------



## mathman

California weather...it's just hot...


----------



## AaronT

mathman said:


> California weather...it's just hot...


I know right? 

Anyhow...Another one from my personal watch list. Already setup for CO2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380822347335?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mathman

> aaront is a bad mod. Just good at deleting Members' thread and cover things up. APC is turning into a monopoly site.


Enough with all this nonsense.

Edit: This dude goes through all the trouble of creating a new account to write this post. Lol.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Fellas, lol come on' I thought we bounce from tpt to APC for this very reason. I like it here, it's a lot more relaxed. 

Aaron, just leave all the the post and let another mod remove it so it doesn't seem like you're manipulating anything. I don't think you are but its hard to tell when posts are remove.


----------



## AaronT

No more drama posts. Anymore posts about anything other than deals on regulator parts and I'm closing this thing down. Sorry to be that way, but I'm about out of patience for all of this nonsense and I imagine there are a lot of readers looking for information who feel the same way.


----------



## _wastedtime

Lets keep this civil guys. We are all friends here. My question got left out in between all the drama..

Do you guys always use teflon tape on stainless steel connections ? I have some superlok fittings that have a steep taper. Is it better to use tape or can I get by with some loctite 271 ?

I'd prefer to use the loctite because its much cleaner.


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> Lets keep this civil guys. We are all friends here. My question got left out in between all the drama..
> 
> Do you guys always use teflon tape on stainless steel connections ? I have some superlok fittings that have a steep taper. Is it better to use tape or can I get by with some loctite 271 ?
> 
> I'd prefer to use the loctite because its much cleaner.


My understanding has always been to use teflon tape on SS npt fittings. I think the reason for this is the lubricating properties it has. I believe there is a loctite with teflon in it that might be suitable. I think Matt F. uses some sort of liquid teflon sealant.


----------



## bbjai

Quick question when wirling solenoids. are these the types of male and female parts i'm looking for?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anderson_Powerpole


----------



## AaronT

bbjai said:


> Quick question when wirling solenoids. are these the types of male and female parts i'm looking for?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anderson_Powerpole


Those will work. Are you using a power adapter? Most of the adapters on ebay come with those 5mm fittings and you can also solder a male socket onto the solenoid for a clean way to attach and detach the solenoid.


----------



## _wastedtime

bbjai said:


> Quick question when wirling solenoids. are these the types of male and female parts i'm looking for?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anderson_Powerpole


Or you could buy some male and female DC power pigtails from monoprice . Item # 6880 and 6881


----------



## oldpunk78

FlyingHellFish said:


> 3 Cheers for Bettatails! Thanks for keeping the price low, this is perfect timing for me and my clients? (I'm helping them, but they're not paying me) .... friends?
> 
> And relax Aaron, it's a deal thread right? We're all friends here.
> 
> PS - Josh, has anyone else seen your Parker IR build? This is the part where art goes into building a Co2 build, you guys will know what I mean when he post it.


Silly goose.


----------



## _wastedtime

AaronT said:


> My understanding has always been to use teflon tape on SS npt fittings. I think the reason for this is the lubricating properties it has. I believe there is a loctite with teflon in it that might be suitable. I think Matt F. uses some sort of liquid teflon sealant.


Ah thanks, I have seen your builds where i see no teflon. Do you cut the excess off ?


----------



## mathman

_wastedtime said:


> Ah thanks, I have seen your builds where i see no teflon. Do you cut the excess off ?


I tend to carefully cut the excess off just for a cleaner look.










Just an observation....

Shouldn't this convo be in the "regulator thread: completed and on going projects" ?


----------



## _wastedtime

How good of a deal is $130 for a brand new linde redline c200 regulator?


----------



## neilshieh

_wastedtime said:


> How good of a deal is $130 for a brand new linde redline c200 regulator?


compared to the retail price it's a good deal. Personally? you can find a much better deal for that model regulator.


----------



## bbjai

AaronT said:


> Those will work. Are you using a power adapter? Most of the adapters on ebay come with those 5mm fittings and you can also solder a male socket onto the solenoid for a clean way to attach and detach the solenoid.


Nope i havent gotten and adapter yet but guess ill just wait till i get all the body parts before i find out the rest.


----------



## Charlie 1

_wastedtime said:


> How good of a deal is $130 for a brand new linde redline c200 regulator?


I take the view point , if you are building a set up for personal long term use it`s a good deal, especially if it`s new & the one you are looking at is new from a great seller, ask him nicely & more than likely he shave something off the price.
I have dealt with this seller twice( my 2 Lindes 2 stage) & both times he worked with me even in the shipping cost.
Regards


----------



## _wastedtime

Charlie 1 said:


> I take the view point , if you are building a set up for personal long term use it`s a good deal, especially if it`s new & the one you are looking at is new from a great seller, ask him nicely & more than likely he shave something off the price.
> I have dealt with this seller twice( my 2 Lindes 2 stage) & both times he worked with me even in the shipping cost.
> Regards


Thanks, The one I am looking at is chromed brass not SS ... not like I can see a difference. but that might not warrant the price ?


----------



## Charlie 1

_wastedtime said:


> Ah thanks, I have seen your builds where i see no teflon. Do you cut the excess off ?


Another option

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STAINLESS-S...PTFE-50ML-TUBE-ANTI-SEIZE-20020-/200683648456


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> Ah thanks, I have seen your builds where i see no teflon. Do you cut the excess off ?


If you look closer you'll see some sticking out I pull it tight a little bit to make the strip thinner so it doesn't get on the lower threads as much.


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> Thanks, The one I am looking at is chromed brass not SS ... not like I can see a difference. but that might not warrant the price ?


Chromed brass is still pretty nice. Send the seller a message. As long as you are polite most sellers respond well to offers via message. SS is really way overkill for our application. CO2 is nearly inert. The folks building SS regs are doing it for the cool factor.


----------



## AaronT

Charlie 1 said:


> Another option
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STAINLESS-S...PTFE-50ML-TUBE-ANTI-SEIZE-20020-/200683648456


Whoa, talk about pricey.


----------



## bbjai

newbie question its my first time seeing a regulator up close. Are those holes suppose to be visible to the stage spring like this?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

@bbjai

Not completely sure about that model, but some of the regulators have ports like that. Some are for bleed valves, some are for relief valves.

Oh and I think I posted this in the wrong thread, but for all those guys out there that are worried about ebay deals.

Sometimes, you do get shafted (family site I know).

Here is bbjai's Hoke, his purchase of 1 Hoke came without any problems. Notice the rip bag with ebay tape over the rip.










Here is mine, came in the same day, I brought two Hoke.


























Argh...


----------



## flowerfishs

bbjai said:


> newbie question its my first time seeing a regulator up close. Are those holes suppose to be visible to the stage spring like this?


some of the regulator made like that. 
normal.


----------



## bbjai

Thanks flowerfish

And yes the hoke arrived without a box in a paper bag and just a thin layer of bubble wrap I was relieved it was not damaged physically. hopefully its fine internally as well.


----------



## AaronT

bbjai said:


> newbie question its my first time seeing a regulator up close. Are those holes suppose to be visible to the stage spring like this?


Yeah, that's normal. Trust me, if it needs to be plugged you'll know when you turn the gas on to leak check it. 

Is that the stainless veriflo?


----------



## neilshieh

AaronT said:


> Yeah, that's normal. Trust me, if it needs to be plugged you'll know when you turn the gas on to leak check it.
> 
> Is that the stainless veriflo?


nope. it's a rebranded victor gpt/hpt 270/272 regulator. It might've been the messer one I linked to a couple pages ago but I can't remember what it looks like though.

if you're wondering how i can tell, just look at the knob design and the second stage design. both are characteristic to victor regulators and the second stage is definitely the 270/272 series.


----------



## Charlie 1

What is the pedigree of sensiflo regulators?
are they rebranded?


----------



## bbjai

Woahhh Neil is right lol its the messer


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Charlie 1 said:


> What is the pedigree of sensiflo regulators?
> are they rebranded?


Very nice find Charlie, they have a 2 stage that shares the same chassis as the 312, but not with chrome brass. What I really like is the aluminum red knob, *screams like a girl AHhhh it's so good looking.


















They only one model that is 2 stage and its not listed under High purity so I'm guessing it's not *that* high of a brand. Here is somethings I'm not sure about.

// Info taken from pdf.

1.	An inlet block valve should always be installed.
2. If service application is continuous such that shutdown is not readily accomplished, it is rec- ommended that an inlet block valve, outlet block valve, and a manual bypass valve be installed.
3.	Pipe unions should be installed to allow removal from piping.
4.	An outlet pressure gauge should be located ap- proximately ten pipe diameters downstream, and within sight.

endl; return

// Info taken from pdf.

And hopefully Aaron doesn't go all crazy on me, I have included a ebay link to one of these. Horrible price, but you can try bargaining down.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sensiflo-Regulator-P33-S3F7-15000000A-3-250PSI-/310879251318
_(Wanring - Sold as is, missing gauges)_ If you get the price down to 50, you're looking at another 50 for shinny gauges, and this regulator doesn't have the aluminum knob.

Recommend $50 or lower as acceptable.

PS - Awesome find Charlie! I really like the aluminum knob they have in their pdf.


----------



## oldpunk78

FlyingHellFish said:


> Very nice find Charlie, they have a 2 stage that shares the same chassis as the 312, but not with chrome brass. What I really like is the aluminum red knob, *screams like a girl AHhhh it's so good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only one model that is 2 stage and its not listed under High purity so I'm guessing it's not *that* high of a brand. Here is somethings I'm not sure about.
> 
> // Info taken from pdf.
> 
> 1.	An inlet block valve should always be installed.
> 2. If service application is continuous such that shutdown is not readily accomplished, it is rec- ommended that an inlet block valve, outlet block valve, and a manual bypass valve be installed.
> 3.	Pipe unions should be installed to allow removal from piping.
> 4.	An outlet pressure gauge should be located ap- proximately ten pipe diameters downstream, and within sight.
> 
> endl; return
> 
> // Info taken from pdf.
> 
> And hopefully Aaron doesn't go all crazy on me, I have included a ebay link to one of these. Horrible price, but you can try bargaining down.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sensiflo-Regulator-P33-S3F7-15000000A-3-250PSI-/310879251318
> _(Wanring - Sold as is, missing gauges)_ If you get the price down to 50, you're looking at another 50 for shinny gauges, and this regulator doesn't have the aluminum knob.
> 
> Recommend $50 or lower as acceptable.
> 
> PS - Awesome find Charlie! I really like the aluminum knob they have in their pdf.


Ahh. That one has a plastic knob.


----------



## Charlie 1

This looks like a 212, you guys can confirm, anyhow there is only 4 available so jump while you can  89.00 Brand spanking new, I will be pointing the Thomases to this thread LOL
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-NEW-DRU...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8bb26a68


----------



## bkkebi

It is only 10 PSI output is this correct?


----------



## Charlie 1

bkkebi said:


> It is only 10 PSI output is this correct?


Nope it`s 10 Bar, something like 230 PSI, the PSI is the red band.
Regards


----------



## oldpunk78

Charlie 1 said:


> This looks like a 212, you guys can confirm, anyhow there is only 4 available so jump while you can  89.00 Brand spanking new, I will be pointing the Thomases to this thread LOL
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-NEW-DRU...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8bb26a68


Not a concoa. Druva is actually a European brand. I believe they're made in Germany. The gauges are black plastic. They work well. I've only made a couple of those though.


----------



## _wastedtime

For the guys in canada...
http://m.ebay.com/itm/251248733511?nav=SEARCH


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> For the guys in canada...
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251248733511?nav=SEARCH


Those are the 6 watt ones. You want the 3 watt ones if you can find them.


----------



## mathman

_wastedtime said:


> For the guys in canada...
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251248733511?nav=SEARCH


The listing's heading is misleading. If you look closely, the solenoid's label reads 6 watts.


----------



## flowerfishs

2W N/C

that can be mean 2 way normal close.


----------



## _wastedtime

Ya the title misled me to think it was 2 Watts


----------



## randallabrown

Good price for solenoids, I think.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clippard-Mo..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233ab29115#shpCntId

I will buy 5 + shipping to Canada if someone buys these and wants to share


----------



## AaronT

randallabrown said:


> Good price for solenoids, I think.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clippard-Mo..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233ab29115#shpCntId
> 
> I will buy 5 + shipping to Canada if someone buys these and wants to share


Yes, a very good price. It says they are 18 volt DC so finding an adapter could be tricky, but not impossible.


----------



## randallabrown

Power supply:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AC-Converter...ver_Power_Supplies&hash=item3385af56e8&_uhb=1


----------



## AaronT

randallabrown said:


> Power supply:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AC-Converter...ver_Power_Supplies&hash=item3385af56e8&_uhb=1


I guess I meant finding on the in USA. I've not had great luck with ones from China. They take weeks to arrive and tend to be very lightweight, i.e. not great quality. That's not to say they won't work.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Hey Randal, 

There a store in north york that sells adapters, they have a lot of them and I got my adapter (24V, 1500ma) there. I think they sell them for 10, you might save on shipping if they have the one you're looking for. They are UL listed and are light, not the bulky heavy kind. 

I can't remember the name right now, I got to open up my text file but I'll let you know.


----------



## _wastedtime

Amazon Has the 24V adapters for around $10. Shouldnt the 1 Amp be sufficient for the clippard mouse solenoid ?

http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-Power-Supply-Under-Counter/dp/B002LMQ6G2/

Here is a 18V adapter

http://www.amazon.com/SMAKN-Switching-Supply-Adapter-100-240/dp/B00FPHT94G/


----------



## oldpunk78

Has anyone seen any SS-2-HC-A-201 on ebay? I found one but the people want ten bucks for shipping and I might as well order from swagelok at that price.


----------



## oldpunk78

Double post.


----------



## AaronT

Probably not that helpful now, but these were a good deal just for reference on what to look for. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281347023765?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Nice find Aaron, I hardly see good metering valves for a low cost. Speaking of which, any suggestion on some good alternatives to the Hoke?


----------



## _wastedtime

AaronT said:


> Probably not that helpful now, but these were a good deal just for reference on what to look for. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281347023765?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Damn. I search for ideal needle valves every day. The one day i dont do it ..this shows up


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> Damn. I search for ideal needle valves every day. The one day i dont do it ..this shows up


Don't feel bad. It happens to all of us. You really have to be diligent to find the deals.



FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Nice find Aaron, I hardly see good metering valves for a low cost. Speaking of which, any suggestion on some good alternatives to the Hoke?


I haven't seen any on Ebay lately. The Hokes really aren't too expensive retail, something like $68 if someone needs one now. I think the basic non-vernier brass Ideal valves are about the same new.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ I can't seem to find a decent one at all, beside the Hoke and Swagelok, we have the Parker HR at a retail price of 200+, 

What you guys think? Would a $200 Parker HR - 0 be a good alternative? My local Parker distributor has the HR at around that price with no difference from HR 3 to HR 0, and zero being the lowest you can go.

At this point, I'm seriously considering testing out those asian needle valves.


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ I can't seem to find a decent one at all, beside the Hoke and Swagelok, we have the Parker HR at a retail price of 200+,
> 
> What you guys think? Would a $200 Parker HR - 0 be a good alternative? My local Parker distributor has the HR at around that price with no difference from HR 3 to HR 0, and zero being the lowest you can go.
> 
> At this point, I'm seriously considering testing out those asian needle valves.


Sent you a link, not sure it it`s suited.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Thanks for the effort Charlie, 

If only someone had a Parker HR :hail:


----------



## _wastedtime

Have any of you seen any good deals on ebay lately?... Ive seen nothing.


----------



## Charlie 1

_wastedtime said:


> Have any of you seen any good deals on ebay lately?... Ive seen nothing.


They are a few deals, just not the high hunted ones like regs & valves,
I picked up 4 NEW Swagelok Stainless Elbow Tube Fittings 1/4" Tube OD x 1/8" NPT SS-400-2-2 for 20.00.
Also picked up a regulator just for the gauges @ 30.00, the asking price was 95.00, the regulator itself is in rough shape.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Charlie 1 said:


> They are a few deals, just not the high hunted ones like regs & valves,
> I picked up 4 NEW Swagelok Stainless Elbow Tube Fittings 1/4" Tube OD x 1/8" NPT SS-400-2-2 for 20.00.
> Also picked up a regulator just for the gauges @ 30.00, the asking price was 95.00, the regulator itself is in rough shape.


Ooh you too! The last 312 I brought came with chrome 1/4 - 1/8 reducer and 1/4 - to barb, I'm in love with the chrome look. Nice score on the SS fitting, wish I could find chrome NPT on ebay as cheap.


----------



## _wastedtime

Did someone just go on a buying spree ? a ton of things on my watchlist including regulators, solenoids and metering valves were sold.


----------



## bbjai

271509192597


----------



## Charlie 1

no idea of it`s build quality, but price is reasonable with best offer
321291936937
Others
350812427520
141164509465
191178295088
281257150494


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Ebay links are allow here, right guys? Can we just do links?


----------



## clopez1

321291936937

That is the seller that sold me my first regulator, never responded to my emails when it failed testing and had to have ebay escalate. Stay away


----------



## AaronT

FlyingHellFish said:


> Ebay links are allow here, right guys? Can we just do links?


Yes, links are allowed.


----------



## AaronT

clopez1 said:


> 321291936937
> 
> That is the seller that sold me my first regulator, never responded to my emails when it failed testing and had to have ebay escalate. Stay away


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Ebay links are allow here, right guys? Can we just do links?


Darn old timers disease kicked in again  off to the pharmacy , but where is it again....


----------



## _wastedtime

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231251014668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2 dual stage and 2 single stage regs. Not a deal by any means though.


----------



## _wastedtime

Will a swagelok B-SS2-A work for our purposes ?


----------



## AaronT

_wastedtime said:


> Will a swagelok B-SS2-A work for our purposes ?


Yes, but the 1/8" tube connections will need to be adapted.

If you are looking at the ones on Ebay now they are way overpriced. The retail price is $80.90 from Swagelok.


----------



## flowerfishs

_wastedtime said:


> Will a swagelok B-SS2-A work for our purposes ?


here is a SS one with 1/4" compression fitting. lower price. much more easy to find the adapter.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Swagelok-Me...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f377b6435#ht_341wt_1131


----------



## _wastedtime

AaronT said:


> Yes, but the 1/8" tube connections will need to be adapted.
> 
> If you are looking at the ones on Ebay now they are way overpriced. The retail price is $80.90 from Swagelok.


Ya i offered him what i thought was fair... He declined.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Here an example of the sudden increase in regulator prices. A used 212 Concoa that looks like someone puked all over it before taking a picture. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CONCOA-Puri...379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8b539efb

Good luck to you Mr. srsindustrial, if you guys are interested, he also has some magic beans for sale too.

*460USD dollars.*


----------



## mathman

Did anyone get a chance to see this:





































The seller had two of these...

It is an all stainless steel unit. Retail price ~$800-900


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Are those still available? I don't see it anymore. What is everyone's cut off point for a fairly new condition regulator? 150?


----------



## bbjai

It was taken off the market by the seller lol I think he just put it up to brag cause it didn't say it got sold just that the seller removed it.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Here two deals for you filthy vultures.

*Concoa 212 rebrand by Bryne *
Buy it now _*$24.99*_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRYNE-21213...342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2f6908d6

Decent shape, gauges look good. If you're someone who just wants a dual stage, this is it. Average price (before you vultures made this thread) is 40 - 60.

*Matheson 3120 series *
Buy it now *$99.99* with best offer option.

If you're a gambler, this is a decent price. There a few red flags you should ask the seller though.

1. Gauges are wrong, the LP is on the HP side and vice versa. Also, the gauges are two different brands, which suggest one of the original ones was blown and replaced.

2. Plug inlet/out, you will rarely find a regulator with a CGA listing (in this case 580) have it's outlet or inlet plug. Again, the original CGA was removed for whatever reason (can't be a good thing) and plug with a cap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matheson-Ga...Domain_0&hash=item2a3e81d86e&autorefresh=true

Average going price for this type of condition is 100, so it's not a great deal, it's just a deal.

PS - Shipping regulators with USPS is never ever over 40-ish. Unless they paid for extra features like signature, real time tracking and insurance, in which case they never will for a sub 100 item. And if you paid a high amount for shipping, the return shipping is the same. You can't pay for it to be delivered on horse back. And remember, Ebay is always on the buyer side, if they denied your case, it's for good reason.

Edit - I'm kidding about the vultures, geez.


----------



## neilshieh

FlyingHellFish said:


> Here two deals for you filthy vultures.
> 
> *Concoa 212 rebrand by Bryne *
> Buy it now _*$24.99*_
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRYNE-21213...342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2f6908d6
> 
> Decent shape, gauges look good. If you're someone who just wants a dual stage, this is it. Average price (before you vultures made this thread) is 40 - 60.
> 
> *Matheson 3120 series *
> Buy it now *$99.99* with best offer option.
> 
> If you're a gambler, this is a decent price. There a few red flags you should ask the seller though.
> 
> 1. Gauges are wrong, the LP is on the HP side and vice versa. Also, the gauges are two different brands, which suggest one of the original ones was blown and replaced.
> 
> 2. Plug inlet/out, you will rarely find a regulator with a CGA listing (in this case 580) have it's outlet or inlet plug. Again, the original CGA was removed for whatever reason (can't be a good thing) and plug with a cap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matheson-Ga...Domain_0&hash=item2a3e81d86e&autorefresh=true
> 
> Average going price for this type of condition is 100, so it's not a great deal, it's just a deal.
> 
> PS - Shipping regulators with USPS is never ever over 40-ish. Unless they paid for extra features like signature, real time tracking and insurance, in which case they never will for a sub 100 item. And if you paid a high amount for shipping, the return shipping is the same. You can't pay for it to be delivered on horse back. And remember, Ebay is always on the buyer side, if they denied your case, it's for good reason.
> 
> Edit - I'm kidding about the vultures, geez.


fyi the concoa 212 fhf posted has a 30 psi lpg which means the max outlet is probably like 15-20. just something to consider, good deal if you're not looking to use anything that requires high psi.


----------



## bbjai

wow neil nice catch i couldnt even make that out cause it was so blurry. I messaged the guy but he doesnt respond


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Whoever this is, very nice bidding good sir. The guy won with 2 second left.










And no, I didn't bid for this but it was sold at a decent price.


----------



## neilshieh

bbjai said:


> wow neil nice catch i couldnt even make that out cause it was so blurry. I messaged the guy but he doesnt respond


eh you get used to it and you learn to spot minute telltales for regulator auctions no matter how crappy the photos are. 
For instance... with this concoa 212 i could tell it was a 0-30 psi lpg because the gradation marks are so far apart. it's only like that for 30 psi gauges. And the first two numbers are single digits... so it has to be a really low pressure gauge.


----------



## Charlie 1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331190119919?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ABCO-HPE330...885?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a948f8fd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FisherBrand...898?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aa2b28ca


----------



## FlyingHellFish

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=291160122492

Matheson 3122, nice condition.

Decent 3120 series brass, not bad if you don't mind brass. 85 w/ free ship.

For Canadians, don't get anything other than USPS unless you can clear the item at customs yourself, which of course nobody does.


----------



## Charlie 1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VWR-Scienti...-Gauges-/301219283584?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Which one of you is Mike?










For those who wonder how much ebay sellers get their regulators for....it's about three-fifty.


----------



## flowerfishs

burkert brass 6011

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burkert-601...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2591d61a3d


----------



## oldpunk78

^ nice find.


----------



## oldpunk78

There's a Hpt100 with a best offer button. (For reactor or ada style diffuser only)

221480704847


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Are these suitable for our purposes? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Parker-...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ad02d19e


----------



## oldpunk78

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Are these suitable for our purposes? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Parker-...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ad02d19e


Not really.


----------



## AaronT

SGT500s with 15 psi max. Reactor diffusion only. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VICTOR-COMP...141?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c86f610dd


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

oldpunk78 said:


> Not really.


Ah okay thanks, why is that? I'm not doubt you, I just want to know how one can tell whether something works for us or will not.


----------



## oldpunk78

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Ah okay thanks, why is that? I'm not doubt you, I just want to know how one can tell whether something works for us or will not.


It's a high flow valve with no fine control.


----------



## Charlie 1

Everyone had there fill of parts ?, it`s a dungeon here.


----------



## oldpunk78

Charlie 1 said:


> Everyone had there fill of parts ?, it`s a dungeon here.


I ran out of money.  Not currently looking for stuff.


----------



## acitydweller

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burkert-601...=100013&prg=10335&rk=6&rkt=30&sd=161360517693


----------



## oldpunk78

acitydweller said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burkert-601...=100013&prg=10335&rk=6&rkt=30&sd=161360517693


That one is a no-no. It's meant to be used on a specific manifold we(as a whole... someone might know) haven't figured out yet.


----------



## acitydweller

Doh! thanks for the heads up OP. And here I was thinking I was sharing a Stainless Steel gem


----------



## familytank

Ok, so how does this look as a beginners set with little money or time to shop around or maybe point me to someone in cincinnati area that can set me up. My profile showes my tank, most of my plants are young. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009WTXYN0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A34950EJPC3UHN


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Air Gas regulator, 150.

This is a rare auction where the product is actually new. Not a bad deal considering the retail price tag is a lot higher than 150.

When the box arrives, just put it into an amazon box and pretend you brought it for 500 on amazon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151397683597

PS - No one going to mention those Hoke valves? You guys saw that box full of them for sell, right?


----------



## oldpunk78

FlyingHellFish said:


> Air Gas regulator, 150.
> 
> This is a rare auction where the product is actually new. Not a bad deal considering the retail price tag is a lot higher than 150.
> 
> When the box arrives, just put it into an amazon box and pretend you brought it for 500 on amazon.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151397683597
> 
> PS - No one going to mention those Hoke valves? You guys saw that box full of them for sell, right?


That's 50 in shipping to the states...


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^

Welcome to what everyone else that not in the US has to deal with. So many deals are ruin by these ridiculous shipping charges. It's total bullS****, we're on the same continent yet it costs a huge amount to ship and import. 

I got a regulator from the middle east that was ship for 11 bucks. Came in 2 weeks and was completely fine. 

I totally agree with the 50 dollar shipping being a deal breaker. I mean, if the sellers personally delivers it and takes you out to dinner......

Spray paint the blue adjustment knob black and print a GLA logo, BANG!!! Who can tell?


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^
> 
> Welcome to what everyone else that not in the US has to deal with. So many deals are ruin by these ridiculous shipping charges. It's total bullS****, we're on the same continent yet it costs a huge amount to ship and import.
> 
> I got a regulator from the middle east that was ship for 11 bucks. Came in 2 weeks and was completely fine.
> 
> I totally agree with the 50 dollar shipping being a deal breaker. I mean, if the sellers personally delivers it and takes you out to dinner......
> 
> Spray paint the blue adjustment knob black and print a GLA logo, BANG!!! Who can tell?


Tony , I checked that out last week , the guy wants 35.00US to ship in Ontario :twisted:


> Yes I will. I just charge a flat fee for shipping but since your located in Ontario, $35 US.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Just when you thought you could get out of the Co2 hobby.... they pull you back in!

35 is decent, hopefully they are smart enough to put the box in another box. Are you getting it charlie? 

If you do end up getting it, I would like to be the first person to say - 

"Welcome back Charlie! Custom Co2 rigs are a hella' drug"


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> Just when you thought you could get out of the Co2 hobby.... they pull you back in!
> 
> 35 is decent, hopefully they are smart enough to put the box in another box. Are you getting it charlie?
> 
> If you do end up getting it, I would like to be the first person to say -
> 
> "Welcome back Charlie! Custom Co2 rigs are a hella' drug"



No I`m not , I was checking it for someone, shipping within Ontario is usually 14-15 $.
Thanks for the welcome


----------



## FlyingHellFish

That what I don't get with international shipping. So if a country has a flat rate to ship (or very low) then Canada Post is required to deliver it once it pass customs right?.

But to ship a package in a country with a high fee, you're basically sending it the other way, yet it's a zillion times more expensive?

That one of the things holding the Canadian Co2 scene back. It's either you *hope* that your uninsured, non tracking item gets to you safety *without* duties and taxes, and then hope it works or you get super lucky or you're super rich.

I know it might not matter in the states, but I rarely see caution being disclose for the Maple Syrup lovers.

PS - Charlie! I finally got a Burkert solenoid and the rumours were right, the 6011A SS is well crafted indeed. German engineering


----------



## dfunk

Hey guys. Let me start by saying thanks. I've been lurking on here for a few months getting info on starting a low tech planted tank for my daughter for Christmas. You have a great community and a ton of great info.

I was hoping you could help me by letting me know if you think either of these regulators are compatible for a CO2 setup.

I was just going to throw them on ebay but I thought I'd check to see if they'd work for a planted tank setup. I don't really have any interest in going the CO2 route and would rather sell/trade them here.

Here's the info I have on them. They came from a medical research lab that closed down and I did the clean-up on.

Both were on CO2 tanks

Nuaire VTS253A-1993 which I believe is a rebranded Victor

Western Medica M2-320-PG


----------



## flowerfishs

yes. those can be use for co2, but you need the fittings, solenoid and metering valve to make it work.


----------



## Charlie 1

Be aware of the output of the Nuaire VTS253A-1993 , it would be useless with most atomizers.


----------



## dfunk

Thanks for the input.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

SS Swagelok M series new (ebay's definition of new) 35 bucks.

Not the most accurate but will still work for larger tanks (20g up), no box but it's seal in a bag (I think?)

Note: If you're Canadian, you get hit with customs and duties, so don't get this. Shipping for an item this small is high at 20 ish dollars, maybe the buyer is getting a fancy box who knows.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Swagelok-SS...547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item462618f13b

There a nice 312, 3120 and a IR6000 Airgas, not the greatest discount but all three have a reasonable price.

Airgas is auction at 145
312 buy now at 100
3120 buy now at 100

PS - Do you guys know if the Angel version of the S series is more accurate than the In-line model? Are they not the same?


----------



## Charlie 1

FlyingHellFish said:


> SS Swagelok M series new (ebay's definition of new) 35 bucks.
> 
> There a nice 312, 3120 and a IR6000 Airgas, not the greatest discount but all three have a reasonable price.
> 
> Airgas is auction at 145
> 312 buy now at 100
> 3120 buy now at 100
> 
> PS - Do you guys know if the Angel version of the S series is more accurate than the In-line model? Are they not the same?


Any info on these?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Charlie 1 said:


> Any info on these?


Oooh the addiction is strong.... lol I sent you the links.

Edit: Who brought the new IR6000, I can't find it anymore.

Matheson (missing one gauge) buy it now @ 30
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Matheson-Tri...637?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f428df05

Concoa 212 buy it now @ 10
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BRYNE-212130...rg=20140620091411&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=111470501637

Concoa 312 buy it now @ 95
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRAXAIR-CON...894?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e469a746

Concoa 312 buy it now @ 100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321548883174?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aquatic tuna

Dont know if this is the right place for this , but i have a milwaukee sms 122 ph controller for sale ...
it is in great condition







[/URL][/IMG]

will do for $55 shipped anywhere in the u.s.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Alright feeding time,

Enjoi

New in box, Air Product E12 series. Buy it now for $80


----------



## aquatic tuna

aquatic tuna said:


> dont know if this is the right place for this , but i have a milwaukee sms 122 ph controller for sale ...
> It is in great condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> will do for $55 shipped anywhere in the u.s.


*this has been sold*.............................


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Hi

I am considering purchasing this solenoid on eBay. Do you think that this solenoid works with a run of the mill (beer tap type) CO2 regulator?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burkert-601...e-/360506638666?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## oldpunk78

Tomoko Schum said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering purchasing this solenoid on eBay. Do you think that this solenoid works with a run of the mill (beer tap type) CO2 regulator?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burkert-601...e-/360506638666?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


Nope. That's a manifold mount.


----------



## neilshieh

Hi all, from my recent search found some cheap and usuable regulators
hope this helps anyone who's looking

VTS 250C, contact the seller and ask to purchase at 10 dollars and ask for him to ship it via medium flat rate USPS for ~12 dollars. Just look up "vts regulator" and there other vts 250/252 series regulators for 40-50 shipped. 
(http://www.ebay.com/itm/141573798825?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT)

VTS 400, be aware that the 400/450 series are pretty big regulators... they work great though
(http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victor-Bras...420?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d21db13fc)

some cheaper than usual fabco nv-55. shipping from fabco costs 10 dollars and the valves themselves are ~24. I actually prefer the nv-55 version to the nv-55-18
(http://www.ebay.com/itm/221690124491?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT)

HPT 272B. Yes I know it's an O2 regulator but this one looks like it's in decent condition. At that price it's worth trying it out, if it's a dud just get a refund from the seller. 
(http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIQUID-SCIE...YGEN-REGULATOR-5-FREE-SHIPPING-/291363387963?)

Linde regulator. Obviously the broken LPG is a problem, contact the seller and see if he'll reduce the price by ~10-15 dollars because of the blown gauge.
(http://www.ebay.com/itm/Linde-Union...086?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c96622796)

Pricier GPT 270/272 rebranded regulator. A bit pricier than most deals but it's in decent/pretty good condition. Never hurts to message the seller an offer.
(http://www.ebay.com/itm/Union-Carbi...386?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8965a2a2)

(http://www.ebay.com/itm/NATIONAL-SP...966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46279b6876)

Airco regulator, not the best looking but a functional dual stage nonetheless
(http://www.ebay.com/itm/AIRCO-PIGGY...987?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4632c0199b)

(http://www.ebay.com/itm/Air-Product...015?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f598a88f)

cheap matheson. older model. same thing has the older harris 22 series. You will need fine threaded CGA 320 inlets for this which you can get cheaply at regulatortorchrepair
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MATHESON-we...283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad55d4c43

that's all for now, I'm trying not to go on ebay too much.


----------



## OnError

A couple of better ones in ebay right now. 

Chrome (try best offer to get it under $50 shipped) - 201303776996

Brass ($52 shipped) - 261807936076


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Western Medical ... 60 bucks buy it now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WESTERN-Ent...147?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463553a5fb

It in good condition and still has it's shine. I personally don't like the LP gauge branching off like that, otherwise this seem okay.


----------



## clopez1

Here's a beauty if you like brass. Looks new.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381221906785?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## oldpunk78

I don't know if anyone is looking for a Sgt500 but if you are, there's a new old one one ebay. They wouldn't accept my offer so maybe they'll accept yours 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/291463930116

In case my link sucks:

Number

291463930116


----------



## oldpunk78

This is the first of these I've seen. It would make an awesome brass build.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/381243803607?nav=SEARCH


----------



## mathman

oldpunk78 said:


> This is the first of these I've seen. It would make an awesome brass build.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/381243803607?nav=SEARCH


It's a nice regulator but the LPG Is stuck at 8 psi...blown gauge? Maybe faulty regulator?


----------



## mathman

^^^its a nice regulator and a nice gamble if one can get it at a lower price. 

Reminds me of that IR6000 I missed that you (Josh) got. It was a mixed brass and chrome regulator.

...maybe I'll put in an offer.


----------



## mathman

***offer was accepted. Received the regulator and it is 100% leak free.

Yay!

I'll update you guys later


----------



## oldpunk78

mathman said:


> ***offer was accepted. Received the regulator and it is 100% leak free.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> I'll update you guys later


The swagelok? Sweet! I almost got that one just cause.


----------



## mathman

oldpunk78 said:


> The swagelok? Sweet! I almost got that one just cause.





















Just a thought...I'll be attaching two Hokes.


----------



## oldpunk78

I don't know what it is, but I love that blue swagelok knob.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Hey Mathman, you got the Rachel Dolezal build going...


----------



## bkkebi

Tomoko Schum said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering purchasing this solenoid on eBay. Do you think that this solenoid works with a run of the mill (beer tap type) CO2 regulator?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burkert-601...e-/360506638666?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


Try this one, Burkert 6011 SS Body

Item: 231628665007


----------



## bkkebi

bkkebi said:


> Try this one, Burkert 6011 SS Body
> 
> Item: 231628665007


Price just dropped to $45, I picked one up!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

$40 bucks, buy it now, 
$ 8 shipping,

New Swagelok 1/4" Stainless Steel Low Flow Metering Valve SS-SS4 

Here is a Stainless steel S series from Swagelok, it uses the same tubing we do and is a favourite among custom builders. Funny thing is, this is the same Parker HR3 seller from the legendary deal a few years back. Great seller by the name of Sunifertechllc.

I brought the exact same model from AaronT (also a great seller) a while back, enjoy! 

Ebay number - 131572914062


----------

